# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Austinite's 22 Week Cycle - Test | Primo | Tren | Mast | Var

## austinite

Let me start by saying something important here. I realize a lot of new members and beginners browse this section to get advice, tips and to see other user's experiences. I need to emphasize that *this cycle is in no way acceptable for a beginner*. Novice users should use any information for research only. I have used every compound listed below and I know exactly how my body reacts to each one of them. This gives me an advantage over someone who's never used them and couldn't identify what compound is causing sides. 

For beginner cycles, please visit the Educational Section and research there. This cycle is not recommended, not even for your 3rd, 4th or 5th cycle. 

Let's get down to the details...


* *CYCLE DURATION (22 Weeks):
**Start Date:*
*October 1st, 2012*

*End Date:*
*March 17th, 2013*



_Notes: Cycle duration may be cut to 20 weeks._
__________________________________________________ ________________________________



* *CURRENT STATISTICS:*
*Age:*
36

*Height:*
6' 0"

*Weight:*
201 LBS

*Body Fat %:*
13.66%

*Lean:*
173.54 LBS

*Fat:*
27.46 LBS

*TDEE:*
3776

*Training:*
11 years

*TRT Patient:*
Yes


_
Notes: Body Fat calculated via Bod Pod as of 9/14/2012 - Monthly calculations will follow.
___________________________________________________ ________________________________



* *THE GEAR & DOSAGES:*
_Weeks_
_Compound_
_Weekly Dose_
*Pin Frequency*
_Lab_

*1 to 22*
Test E
500 mg
250 mg twice EW
USP LABS

*1 to 22*
Primo
1050 mg
300 mg EOD
SCIROXX

*1 to 12*
Tren E
500 mg
250 mg twice EW
ZARALONE

*8 to 18*
Mast
700 mg
200 mg EOD
_[against rules]_

*14 to 22*
Var
700 mg
100 mg ED
BAYER



_Notes: All gear on hand - additional vials and tabs-Scirrox var available just in case
___________________________________________________ ________________________________



* *BLOCKER:* Anastrozol @ .5 EOD
* *HCG:* 250iu twice weekly to week 12, then 3 times weekly to 22nd week
* *ON HAND:* Prami, Letro & Tamox.

_Notes: Although I've used all compounds in this cycle previously, I'v never needed items on hand.
___________________________________________________ ________________________________




* *OTHER MEDICATIONS AND SUPP'S:*
_Weeks_
_Compound_
_Dosage & Frequency_

*Entire cycle*
B12 (IM)
1000 iu ED

*Entire cycle*
Rhodiola
250 mg ED

*Entire cycle*
DHEA
100 mg ED

*Entire cycle*
D3
5,000iu ED (except Wed/Sun = 50,000iu)

*Entire cycle*
Pregnenalone
100 mg ED

*Entire cycle*
Omega 3
3600 mg ED

*Entire cycle*
Metformin HCL
500 mg ED

*Entire cycle*
Crestor
5 mg ED

*Entire cycle*
NAC
600 mg ED

*Entire cycle*
Indapamide
0.625 mg ED

*Entire cycle*
Magnesium
500 mg ED

*Entire cycle*
Vitamin E
400 iu ED

*Entire cycle*
Zinc
50 mg ED

*Entire cycle*
Vitamin C
3000 mg ED



_Notes: D3 @ 50,000 iu's is not recommended. This is a prescription due to deficiency. 
___________________________________________________ ________________________________




 *INJECTION SPOTS:* *Quads, Delts, Lats, Traps, Forearms, Pecs* (that's 12 rotations)

_Notes: As much as I hate glutes, I may have to incorporate them at some point. 
___________________________________________________ ________________________________




* *TRAINING SCHEDULE:* 
*Day 1*
Shoulders, Traps, Delts, Abs

*Day 2*
Chest, Tri's

*Day 3*
Back, Bi's, Abs

*Day 4*
Legs

*Day 5*
OFF



_Repeat...
___________________________________________________ ________________________________
*


*CARDIO ROUTINE:* 
_
30 minutes fasted AM run @ 6.5mph ED.
30 minutes varying incline (6 to 15%) walk @ 4.2mph ED except Leg days.
___________________________________________________ ________________________________




* *ON CYCLE DIET:* 
*Calories*
4k for 12 weeks, 3k for 10

*Protein* 
275-300

*Carbs*
350-400

*Fats*
70

*Liquid intake*
1 Gallon of water

*Liquid Intake*
3 Liters diet Green Tea

*Cheat Day*
Sunday (2800 calorie day)




*Veggies:* Asparagus, Broccoli, lettuce, spinach, Zucchini, Eggplant, Green beans, okra, sweet potatoes, Lima beans, Chickpeas, lentils, peas.

*Proteins:* Lean beef, chicken, Tuna, Salmon, duck, turkey.

*Fruits:* Bananas & the Berry group. 

Also, Almonds, almond butter, Oats, brown rice, Almond milk and tons of egg whites in all forms.

*NO* protein shakes, *NO* milk. *NO* bread (except ezekiel twice per week, 4 slices total).

Meals will be every 2 to 3 hours. 

_Notes: Meals are being prepared for me during the 6 month cycle. Lucky me. 
___________________________________________________ ________________________________




* *GOAL AT END OF CYCLE:* Under *11 % Body Fat* and over *220 lbs*.
__________________________________________________ ________________________________




* *BLOOD WORK RESULTS (as of : 9/17/2012)*


_Description_
*Result*
_Expected_

*Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy, LC/MS/MS*
*90 ng/ml*
30 - 100

*TSH*
*1.61 mIU/L*
0.40 - 4.50

*T4, FREE*
*1.7 ng/dL*
0.8 - 1.8

*T3, FREE*
*3.8 pg/mL*
2.3 - 4.2

*WHITE BLOOD CELL COUNT*
*9.3 Thousand/uL*
3.8 - 10.8

*RED BLOOD CELL COUNT*
*5.70 Million/uL*
4.20 - 5.80

*HEMOGLOBIN*
*16.7 g/dL*
13.2 - 17.1

*HEMATOCRIT*
*51.4 %*
38.5 - 50.00

*MCV*
*91.3*
80.0 - 100.0

*MCH*
*30.1 pg*
27.0 - 33.0

*MCHC*
*32.8 g/dL*
32.0 - 36.0

*RDW*
*15.2 %*
11.0 - 15.0

*PLATELET COUNT*
*260 Thousand/uL*
140 - 400

*ABSOLUTE NEUTROPHILS*
*6668 cells/uL*
1500 - ***0

*ABSOLUTE LYMPHOCYTES*
*2748 cells/uL*
850 - 3900

*ABSOLUTE MONOCYTES*
*403 cells/uL*
200 - 950

*ABSOLUTE EOSTINOPHILS*
*325 cells/uL*
15 - 500

*ABSOLUTE BASOPHILS*
*44 cells/uL*
0 - 200

*VITAMIN B12*
*883 pg/mL*
200 - 1100

*ESTRADIOL*
*21 pg/mL*
< OR = 39

*TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL, LC/MS/MS*
*897 ng/dL*
250 - 1100

*TESTOSTERONE, FREE*
*151.2 pg/mL*
35.0 - 155.0

*CHOLESTEROL, TOTAL*
*193 mg/dL*
125.0 - 200

*CHOLESTEROL, HDL*
*40 mg/dL*
> OR = 40

*CHOLESTEROL, LDL*
*128 mg/dL*
< 130

*TRIGLYCERIDES*
*151 mg/dL*
< 150

*GLUCOSE*
*91 mg/dL*
65 - 99

*UREA NITROGEN (BUN)*
*23 mg/dL*
7 - 25

*CREATININE*
*1.08 mg/dL*
0.60 - 1.35

*SODIUM*
*141 mmol/L*
135 - 146

*POTASSIUM*
*4.9 mmol/L*
3.5 - 5.3

*CHLORIDE*
*102 mmol/L*
98 - 110

*CARBON DIOXIDE*
*28 mmol/L*
21 - 33

*CALCIUM*
*10.5 mg/dL*
8.6 - 10.3

*PROTEIN, TOTAL*
*8.0 g/dL*
6.2 - 8.3

*ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE*
*91 u/L*
40 - 115



__________________________________________________ ________________________________




* *CLOSING STATEMENT: 
*
I understand that everyone wants to see pictures. If you've seen my posts, you will remember that I suffer from post hyper pigmentation. This is one of 2 reasons why I feel uncomfortable posting pictures. The second reason is because I have over 100 employees and will not risk posting pictures. For all I know they might be on this forum. 

HOWEVER. I will be sharing photos in private with select members. Most likely mid to post cycle. So please, don't ask  :Smilie: 

Lastly, as you see above, this cycle will not start until Oct. 1st, 2012. So until then, I can answer any questions you may have. Due to the length of this cycle, I will make weekly updates from day one. Since I know how primo and mast work for me, I'll switch to updating multiple times per week when these compounds start cranking.

Blood Work scheduled for Monday. Results will be posted. Will be getting bloods 3 times during this cycle.

I probably forgot a few things here and there in this post. So I will update as I notice any errors, missing info.

----------


## Gronkowski

Sounds like your going to be having some fun, subbed!

----------


## rockhardman

No pictures? I thought u were that girl in ur avatar lol! ....I'm like damn that girl is gonna blow up!

----------


## havanakid

Looking forward to this.I wish you the best.

----------


## blacksmoke

What are forearm injections like? Never heard of anyone doing them before.

----------


## Times Roman

Interesting cycle. I'll be keeping my eye on your weight gain and change in bf%. I see you are on a 4:1 workout schedule. Soon, I'll be switching to a 3:1, but won't be running all the gear.

----------


## AXx

Wow brother. I'm definitely hitting the sub button. 

Forearm, mm mm mmmm.....Dunno bout that!!!!!

Good luck

----------


## stpete

Very nice. You know i'll be following.

Good Luck

----------


## austinite

> Sounds like your going to be having some fun, subbed!


Thank you! Fun indeed  :Smilie: 



> No pictures? I thought u were that girl in ur avatar lol! ....I'm like damn that girl is gonna blow up!


Ha. That's Dana Linn.



> Looking forward to this.I wish you the best.


Thanks man!



> What are forearm injections like? Never heard of anyone doing them before.


Brachioradialis. Good spot for the daily B12 and on days where I'm not injecting 3 or more ML's of oil.




> Interesting cycle . I'll be keeping my eye on your weight gain and change in bf%. I see you are on a 4:1 workout schedule. Soon, I'll be switching to a 3:1, but won't be running all the gear.


Thanks, Times. Yes, I wanted to run a 3:1 schedule, like stpete's, and I may still switch over to that at some point. BF is a struggle for me once I get under 15. Diet is working OK but I may have to try carb cycling at some point. Might start the new year off with that. But I'm shooting for 10% here.



> Wow brother. I'm definitely hitting the sub button. 
> 
> Forearm, mm mm mmmm.....Dunno bout that!!!!!
> 
> Good luck


Thanks AXx! Much appreciated. 



> Very nice. You know i'll be following.
> 
> Good Luck


Thank you stpete! Thanks for all the support and help, too.

----------


## Trying-Hard

Hell of a cycle. GL man.

----------


## austinite

^ Thanks, buddy.

----------


## JWP806

Looks really solid, bro. Looking forward to seeing your progress!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

That is the most professional and organized cycle thread I have ever seen! I'm not even sure what half those med's are that you are taking... Looks like a beast of a cycle. I will definitely be following. Good Luck!

----------


## austinite

> Looks really solid, bro. Looking forward to seeing your progress!


Thank you, sir!



> That is the most professional and organized cycle thread I have ever seen! I'm not even sure what half those med's are that you are taking... Looks like a beast of a cycle. I will definitely be following. Good Luck!


Thanks for the kind words, Live. And thanks for following. Most of the meds help with energy levels. Without Rhodiola and pregnenalone I crash around 3pm. Metfomin controls blood sugar, NAC is for liver, crestor for lipids.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Let me start by saying something important here. I realize a lot of new members and beginners browse this section to get advice, tips and to see other user's experiences. I need to emphasize that *this cycle is in no way acceptable for a beginner*. Novice users should use any information for research only. I have used every compound listed below and I know exactly how my body reacts to each one of them. This gives me an advantage over someone who's never used them and couldn't identify what compound is causing sides. 
> 
> For beginner cycles, please visit the Educational Section and research there. This cycle is not recommended, not even for your 3rd, 4th or 5th cycle. 
> 
> Let's get down to the details...
> 
> 
> * *CYCLE DURATION:
> **Start Date:*
> ...


So you feel that they would be able to identify you strictly from your physique with the face shots blacked out?

----------


## austinite

> So you feel that they would be able to identify you strictly from your physique with the face shots blacked out?


Yes.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Yes.


That's some impressive detective work on their part.

----------


## austinite

> That's some impressive detective work on their part.


Agreed. And I'm not risking it. Just asking to respect my request.

----------


## Far from massive

Can't wait to follow this cycle/blast. I am simalar to you in that I am also on TRT (homebrewed) and am around your size and wieght, though 20 yrs older and also find Dana particularly appealing ;-)

Anyway looking foward to seeing your gains during this blast, wishing you all the best with it!

PS I agree completly with your reluctance to post, with any kind of pigmentation issues, tatoos, scars, etc. its easy to identify someone particularly if you also have a sample of their writing style.

----------


## austinite

> Can't wait to follow this cycle/blast. I am simalar to you in that I am also on TRT (homebrewed) and am around your size and wieght, though 20 yrs older and also find Dana particularly appealing ;-)
> 
> Anyway looking foward to seeing your gains during this blast, wishing you all the best with it!


20 years younger... yes. I've seen your pictures, if I look anything like you in 20 years, I'd be a very happy man! Outstanding work by the way. A real display of hard work and discipline. 

Thanks for following, FFM! Much appreciated! And yes, Dana rocks.

Edit: Follow up on the PS. Thanks for understanding  :Smilie:

----------


## < <Samson> >

I see the BD has broke you off a big one.

That is one mother of a cycle. I will follow this for sure, what kind of gains do you expect? I can't even put a # on this myself.

----------


## austinite

> I see the BD has broke you off a big one.
> 
> That is one mother of a cycle. I will follow this for sure, what kind of gains do you expect? I can't even put a # on this myself.


Thanks, Samson  :Wink: 

I'm shooting for 10% BF. I can go from 20% to 15% in 2 months, easy. But once under 14/15 - its such a struggle for me. Main concern is body fat here, but I expect to pick up and retain at least 20-25 more lean pounds. Most of these compounds are slow but clean gains. Strength should be through the roof for sure. So if I end up 220-225 @ 10% or below, I will be a happy man. From the looks of this cycle you would think Im looking for 40 lbs. But I'm going to be realistic, even with a 22 week'er.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Thanks, Samson 
> 
> I'm shooting for 10% BF. I can go from 20% to 15% in 2 months, easy. But once under 14/15 - its such a struggle for me. Main concern is body fat here, but I expect to pick up and retain at least 20-25 more lean pounds. Most of these compounds are slow but clean gains. Strength should be through the roof for sure. So if I end up 220-225 @ 10% or below, I will be a happy man. From the looks of this cycle you would think Im looking for 40 lbs. But I'm going to be realistic, even with a 22 week'er.


So you wanna gain somewhere around 20-25lbs and lose 3-4%bf at the same time?

----------


## austinite

> So you wanna gain somewhere around 20-25lbs and lose 3-4%bf at the same time?


Yes. Or close to that.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Yes. Or close to that.


I think that is HIGHLY unlikely, but I will be following along, so hopefully you prove me wrong.

----------


## austinite

> I think that is HIGHLY unlikely, but I will be following along, so hopefully you prove me wrong.


 :Smilie:  Ok. thanks for following.

----------


## warmouth

Subscribed! I am so glad I found this sub forum. Awesome layout, and not to put pressure on, I would like to see some progression pics. I understand the risk with the employees, but I also understand you skin ordeal. I have a major skin flaw too, so I know what it is like. I hide mine on pics. Good luck buddy, and I bet you are going to look awesome at the end of this!

----------


## capetown

Ur thread is so long that i really wished inhad a better attention span right now!!' good luck though!!

----------


## jasc

Very impressive and informative start Aus. Looking forward to following.

----------


## Lunk1

> Let me start by saying something important here. I realize a lot of new members and beginners browse this section to get advice, tips and to see other user's experiences. I need to emphasize that *this cycle is in no way acceptable for a beginner*. Novice users should use any information for research only. I have used every compound listed below and I know exactly how my body reacts to each one of them. This gives me an advantage over someone who's never used them and couldn't identify what compound is causing sides. 
> 
> For beginner cycles, please visit the Educational Section and research there. This cycle is not recommended, not even for your 3rd, 4th or 5th cycle. 
> 
> Let's get down to the details...
> 
> 
> * *CYCLE DURATION:
> **Start Date:*
> ...


This is the only change I would suggest! With all the other compounds the test is really serving a limited role so I think any higher dose would be a waste. I can understand the need for the supps for energy. I see some lethargy in your future  :Wink: 

I will be follwing this bad boy like a hawk (If I have not been banned by October  :Wink: ) Best of luck cowboy!

----------


## austinite

> Subscribed! I am so glad I found this sub forum. Awesome layout, and not to put pressure on, I would like to see some progression pics. I understand the risk with the employees, but I also understand you skin ordeal. I have a major skin flaw too, so I know what it is like. I hide mine on pics. Good luck buddy, and I bet you are going to look awesome at the end of this!


Thanks warmouth!




> Ur thread is so long that i really wished inhad a better attention span right now!!' good luck though!!


Ha. Yes it's long. Thanks man.



> Very impressive and informative start Aus. Looking forward to following.


Thanks jasc, much appreciated!



> This is the only change I would suggest! With all the other compounds the test is really serving a limited role so I think any higher dose would be a waste. I can understand the need for the supps for energy. I see some lethargy in your future 
> 
> I will be follwing this bad boy like a hawk (If I have not been banned by October ) Best of luck cowboy!


Yes, it's possible I may run this with 250. Thanks for following bro!

----------


## Buster Brown

Looking forward to being schooled.

----------


## ghettoboyd

im following as well....good luck bro... :Afro:

----------


## austinite

> Looking forward to being schooled.


 :Smilie: 



> im following as well....good luck bro...


thank you sir, much appreciated!

----------


## Myers

following  :Smilie: 
P.S. who's that in your avatar?:O

----------


## DanB

> following 
> P.S. who's that in your avatar?:O


His gf bahaha

Yo bro just seen this, i be following, i on a similar cycle and i.m.o based on stats, knowledge and cycle I have to say your goals are realistic if you put the work in

----------


## milky01623

Wow!!!!!
That's some cycle lol
I'm subbing to learn 
I've recently been put on trt and after a month on gel I'm being put on nebido
I'm currently devising my first cycle which was going to b test e dbol and winny but with the neb and not knowing the protocol yet it's all on hold but im gonna b starting a cycle on 7th jan 
So I figure watching the more experienced members I can learn a lot 
The best of British with your cycle and full respect for ur choice on the pics

----------


## austinite

> following 
> P.S. who's that in your avatar?:O


Thanks. That's my GF.



> His gf bahaha
> 
> Yo bro just seen this, i be following, i on a similar cycle and i.m.o based on stats, knowledge and cycle I have to say your goals are realistic if you put the work in


Thanks bro. Yes, you're absolutely right. it will be alot of hard work.



> Wow!!!!!
> That's some cycle lol
> I'm subbing to learn 
> I've recently been put on trt and after a month on gel I'm being put on nebido
> I'm currently devising my first cycle which was going to b test e dbol and winny but with the neb and not knowing the protocol yet it's all on hold but im gonna b starting a cycle on 7th jan 
> So I figure watching the more experienced members I can learn a lot 
> The best of British with your cycle and full respect for ur choice on the pics


Thanks milky. Much appreciated!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

How the hell did I miss this thread in the past?

Good luck...will be watching.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Can't wait to see this play out. Wow. I'm jealous. I would love to run primo like that. 

Cha ching. I want to be one of the select few to see the pics. 

Had to ask. You are going to get monster muscle. 

I will be watching. And learning. Not a beginner cycle. Lol

----------


## austinite

> How the hell did I miss this thread in the past?
> 
> Good luck...will be watching.


Thanks Johnny!



> Can't wait to see this play out. Wow. I'm jealous. I would love to run primo like that. 
> 
> Cha ching. I want to be one of the select few to see the pics. 
> 
> Had to ask. You are going to get monster muscle. 
> 
> I will be watching. And learning. Not a beginner cycle. Lol


Of course  :Wink:

----------


## LevMyshkin

> Thanks. That's my GF.
> 
> Thanks bro. Yes, you're absolutely right. it will be alot of hard work.
> 
> 
> Thanks milky. Much appreciated!


Following! Want to know how it works out! Best of luck to you!

----------


## austinite

^ thanks Lev.

----------


## gearbox

Aus- I can assume you do not have hair or don't mind losing it?

Cycle looks great! I can't wait till I run mast primo together. I am too scared to lose my hair haha

----------


## gearbox

I agree with danb, your goal is definitely within reach!

----------


## austinite

> Aus- I can assume you do not have hair or don't mind losing it?
> 
> Cycle looks great! I can't wait till I run mast primo together. I am too scared to lose my hair haha


lol. Although I am not concerned with hair, hair loss is not an issue for me. Still nice and thick  :Smilie:  Luckily!

----------


## krugerr

Damn this looks good, definitely following this. 

I'm curious, have you calculated roughly how much this course is going to set you back? Sorry if thats a bit nosey, but it's such a big course!

Look forward to reading about your progress, good luck!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Damn this looks good, definitely following this. 
> 
> I'm curious, have you calculated roughly how much this course is going to set you back? Sorry if thats a bit nosey, but it's such a big course!
> 
> Look forward to reading about your progress, good luck!


If you have to ask...you can't afford it..

----------


## gearbox

> lol. Although I am not concerned with hair, hair loss is not an issue for me. Still nice and thick  Luckily!


Not for long my buddy!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## austinite

> Damn this looks good, definitely following this. 
> 
> I'm curious, have you calculated roughly how much this course is going to set you back? Sorry if thats a bit nosey, but it's such a big course!
> 
> Look forward to reading about your progress, good luck!


Thanks. I know exactly how much it costs, but discussing this would be against the rules.

----------


## gearbox

> Damn this looks good, definitely following this. 
> 
> I'm curious, have you calculated roughly how much this course is going to set you back? Sorry if thats a bit nosey, but it's such a big course!
> 
> Look forward to reading about your progress, good luck!


I agree with cape of course! You still need to add in the diet plan. When on cycle or cutting you tend to eat more expensive meat (lean meat is a lot more) at least I do. I have never thought to add what everything costs. This is another reason why we want newbies to start out at 500 a week and be under 15% bf. it shows dedication and someone who knows what to eat (most of the time) if you cant eat right then you are wasting your body and money..

back to aus- again look forward to your progress and be of any assitance if I can!

----------


## austinite

> I agree with cape of course! You still need to add in the diet plan. When on cycle or cutting you tend to eat more expensive meat (lean meat is a lot more) at least I do. I have never thought to add what everything costs. This is another reason why we want newbies to start out at 500 a week and be under 15% bf. it shows dedication and someone who knows what to eat (most of the time) if you cant eat right then you are wasting your body and money..
> 
> back to aus- again look forward to your progress and be of any assitance if I can!


Thanks buddy! And I'll keep my hairline in check!

----------


## austinite

Main post updated with current blood work.

----------


## DanB

looks like it would do no harm to donate a pint or two or blood before you start

not a big deal at moment but i would expect your cycle to further raise hemocrit/hemoglobin levels and they already on high side of normal..........

----------


## austinite

Yeah. I can sacrifice 500ml's. Agreed.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Agreed^^^. I'm dealing with some bs issues re bp/rbc/hematocrit right now b/c I started out on cycle on the high end of those ranges just like you, and now they're out of control. Either get it sorted now or be prepared to have to deal with it once those levels are way out of reference range which obviously is easier to correct before you get too far into cycle. I'm not telling you anything you don't already know but don't underestimate the health implications of high bp and/or rbc/hematocrit while on cycle......

Have you checked your BP? With your current rbc/hematocrit levels it's not gonna get any better while on cycle unless you donate blood or take bp meds........

----------


## austinite

Yes, Sarge. BP meds will go on my list. I absolutely agree with you. too many people underestimate the dangers. I'll be monitoring daily.

145/90

----------


## Misery13

That's a well planned out cycle plan. 100% professional. Good luck and I will be watching.

----------


## stpete

10 days and counting, my man. I know i don't need to do this but going to anyway. You have a busy schedule coming up, might want to take a little extra time for yourself and rest a little bit before you start that 4:1.?

Good Luck!!

----------


## gearbox

4:1 ouch. I would definitely switch to a 3:1

----------


## austinite

> That's a well planned out cycle plan. 100% professional. Good luck and I will be watching.


Thank you Mis. Much appreciated. 



> 10 days and counting, my man. I know i don't need to do this but going to anyway. You have a busy schedule coming up, might want to take a little extra time for yourself and rest a little bit before you start that 4:1.?
> 
> Good Luck!!


haha, thanks stpete. As you can see the Test dosage is adjusted after we spoke. Yes, I'm going to take Thurs/Friday/Sat/Sun Off. (the 4 days before the cycle starts)



> 4:1 ouch. I would definitely switch to a 3:1


Yes, I might switch over to what stpete is doing and run 3:1. Leg days are lie a thorn in my schedule  :Frown:

----------


## stpete

OK, i just checked your log again. I think you made a good decision. And i only gave you that recommendation from my own personal experience. I've done some silly stuff in the past, but at the time, people didn't think so much about it cause the knowledge/research just wasn't there. I won't go full disclosure here but i've went low, and even without test in a few cycles and they just don't compare w/the ones where test was equal, or greater than other compound(s).

When i first used tren back in 2004, i used it twice without test. Man o man...I got some goods gains but lost all kinds of weight. Went from 225 to 204. Cut like a mother but couldn't eat, sleep, fvck and was just tired all the damn time. Added a little test, and things got a little better. Was able to screw, but not like i want. Insomnia still there but not each and every night. Appetite went up. Fast forward to 2008-09 i started to run test higher and things changed dramatically. Ate like a mother, fvck whenever i want but sleep still a problem. As w/the aggression. But the best thing about it, i gained muscle and weight. Back up to 230-235. Where i like to be.

It's happened w/deca and winstrol as well. Love those compounds too, especially winstrol, but they are better w/a nice dosage of test in there.

Anyway, enough of me and those silly cycles, let's get back to yours. 

Good Luck!! And if i can be of any assistance, i'll be around.

And make sure you take those days off, homey. haha...

----------


## austinite

^ interesting stpete! I actually ran tren without test, too. But not by choice, of all things to be fake, i never expected it to be my TEST! Blood work was very interesting to say the least. And looking back, I have to agree with you. 

Now, I completely understand where some of the folks are coming from when they run basic maintenance levels of test. in some cases much lower than my TRT dose. But as always, everyone reacts differently and not everyone has the same goal. For me, the higher test dose has been beneficial in the fatigue dept. When I cycled with TRT I just didnt feel well throughout the cycle. But again, everyone is different. 

Anyway, after talking to gearbox and some other food guru's, I think I might run my current diet plan for the 1st 12 weeks. Then I'll probably bring my cals back up to TDEE for the remainder. It's gonna be a lot of hard work. 

Thanks again, bro.

----------


## Dukkit

Just read this thread. 

Great cycle layout. 

Im planning a 6 month cycle here shortly and it will follow along the lines of yours. 
Different compounds and doses but similar. 

I hope you have a kick ass cycle and some insane results man.

----------


## austinite

> Just read this thread. 
> 
> Great cycle layout. 
> 
> Im planning a 6 month cycle here shortly and it will follow along the lines of yours. 
> Different compounds and doses but similar. 
> 
> I hope you have a kick ass cycle and some insane results man.


Thanks dukkitdalaw! I'd love to see your upcoming cycle. Thanks for the kind words.

----------


## austinite

*Blood donated - CHECK!*

I'm taking the next 3 days off from the gym before I start the cycle on the 1st. Kinda itching to hit the bod-pod again. I've been cutting religiously in preparation. Staying away from the scale for now. 

Will be adding blood pressure meds to the list of meds on the front page. Maybe cialis.

----------


## ChipChelios

This is one hell of a cycle, some mr.O stuff going on here !

To bad we can't see pics  :Frown:  but def respect your choice

Subbed, good luck!
I'm sure I will learn a lot.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Subscribed....thanks for posting up austinite. Appreciate your level of dedication, knowledge and willingness to help us further down on the ladder. Hope to be there some day.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> If you have to ask...you can't afford it..


Is that you, Barry Badrinath? Lol

----------


## gearbox

Good idea to rest for a bit before the cycle. Keep me posted and hope the bf% is done if u do body pod

----------


## ANIMAL

Awesome thread! Really looking forward to updates. On your planned cheat meal, what would it consist of? Do you plan on lifting that day? Are you keeping the macros the same, or just eating 2800 calories however you get it?

You sure you don't want to add your ear lobes or finger tips to your site injections? lol sheeeesh talk about being a pin cushion... more power to ya!

----------


## gearbox

I don't think he has decided on how low calories are going to be. he doesn't them at his tdee. Last we talked 300 below. But I am sure he is going to adjust accordingly

----------


## bikeral

aust checking in

Thanks for posting, should be interesting

Since you can't post pics will you post before/after stats?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> *I think that is HIGHLY unlikely*, but I will be following along, so hopefully you prove me wrong.


i don't know about that. he's far from his genetic potential. he's running all the right compounds for his proposed goals. his diet is in check, and he has 22wks to complete it. i say he has a VERY good chance at hitting his target. 

sub'd. 

good luck Austinite.

----------


## austinite

> This is one hell of a cycle, some mr.O stuff going on here !
> 
> To bad we can't see pics  but def respect your choice
> 
> Subbed, good luck!
> I'm sure I will learn a lot.


Thank you.




> Subscribed....thanks for posting up austinite. Appreciate your level of dedication, knowledge and willingness to help us further down on the ladder. Hope to be there some day.


Thanks for the kind words. 




> Good idea to rest for a bit before the cycle. Keep me posted and hope the bf% is done if u do body pod


Yes, I'm going tomorrow. I'll update with new BF%.




> Awesome thread! Really looking forward to updates. On your planned cheat meal, what would it consist of? Do you plan on lifting that day? Are you keeping the macros the same, or just eating 2800 calories however you get it?
> 
> You sure you don't want to add your ear lobes or finger tips to your site injections? lol sheeeesh talk about being a pin cushion... more power to ya!


thanks. Like gearbox mentioned, my diet is driving me crazy right now. Just when you think you've got it all figured out you find a flaw. This may have to be a 2-phase diet. 12 weeks on one diet and the rest on another. 

As for the cheat day, I'll eat whatever I want (except milk) and keep the majority of the calories before 3pm.

Earlobes huh? I'll see if I can find a muscle in there to hold the juice  :Wink: 




> I don't think he has decided on how low calories are going to be. he doesn't them at his tdee. Last we talked 300 below. But I am sure he is going to adjust accordingly


Correct. I'll be PM'ing you before the cycle for final thoughts. 




> aust checking in
> 
> Thanks for posting, should be interesting
> 
> Since you can't post pics will you post before/after stats?


thanks bikeral. Stats are current and posted on the front page. 1st post. Will update as I go.




> i don't know about that. he's far from his genetic potential. he's running all the right compounds for his proposed goals. his diet is in check, and he has 22wks to complete it. i say he has a VERY good chance at hitting his target. 
> 
> sub'd. 
> 
> good luck Austinite.


Thanks for the support Mickey!

----------


## gearbox

Look toward to it... two days

----------


## gearbox

Super excited for you!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Look toward to it... two days


me too bro. and i don't even care about the photos (although that would be nice) i just want to see the post stats!

----------


## Lunk1

Tick-Toc Tick-Toc

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Ill definitely be following this! Kill it!

----------


## gearbox

One more day

----------


## austinite

haha, yes one more day. Very exciting.

Never made it to the bodpod yesterday. I really dont think Ive made a significant impact in the past 2 weeks so I'll stick to the original number @ 13.66.

My pin schedule looks jam packed. This should be fun. It's been nice having a few days off from the gym. Notice I changed calories on cycle (After speaking to gearbox), and will run 2 phases during cycle, going to bulk for 12 weeks then cut for the rest. I gotta keep the BF in check. 

Thanks for all the support guys.

----------


## gearbox

Who votes to start a day early  :Smilie:  haha

----------


## austinite

^ lol. Don't encourage me!!! I'm gonna enjoy my last day off. Getting a stretch & massage tonight. Should be nice and loosened up. I'm gonna need a bigger fridge tho.

----------


## gearbox

> ^ lol. Don't encourage me!!! I'm gonna enjoy my last day off. Getting a stretch & massage tonight. Should be nice and loosened up. I'm gonna need a bigger fridge tho.


your going to need new clothes after this cycle too  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> your going to need new clothes after this cycle too


Yes. And a bigger Pill box... stop adding to my list! haha, jk. thanks for the recommendations.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Forgive me if it's already layed out but how do u plan to run ur inj like cc? Muscle group ? 
Just for reference as I don't know how u can fit all that in.
I've been struggling with twice a week 5 cc inj and I use bi tri clvs delts ... so can't imagine what ur gonna do.
I know u mentioned muscle groups but I mean like what ,day how many cc in wich muscle.

----------


## stpete

> ^ lol. Don't encourage me!!! I'm gonna enjoy my last day off. Getting a stretch & massage tonight. Should be nice and loosened up. I'm gonna need a bigger fridge tho.


"I'm gonna get a massage." What are you, some sort of sissy? 














































This log will not start off right without pics of the masseuse!!! And you know which ones i speak of! hahahahahahahahahahaahaaha......

----------


## austinite

> Forgive me if it's already layed out but how do u plan to run ur inj like cc? Muscle group ? 
> Just for reference as I don't know how u can fit all that in.
> I've been struggling with twice a week 5 cc inj and I use bi tri clvs delts ... so can't imagine what ur gonna do.
> I know u mentioned muscle groups but I mean like what ,day how many cc in wich muscle.


I'm pinning every day. I think you're asking about how many CC's per day?? But if you look at the dosages and frequencies, you can see the amounts being injected daily. I really don't feel like laying out 6 months worth of pinning, lol. EOD injections are sometimes 3 times, and 4 times the following week. Too much to list. But you can do the math from my chart.

----------


## austinite

> "I'm gonna get a massage." What are you, some sort of sissy? 
> 
> This log will not start off right without pics of the masseuse!!! And you know which ones i speak of! hahahahahahahahahahaahaaha......



lmao! Bad influence!!

----------


## beerdogg

Good luck with your cycle austinite, looking forward to your results.

----------


## austinite

^ Thanks beerdogg!

----------


## gearbox

Just over one hour to go my time. Which means your time you should be up pinning..

wake up aus wake up.....hello...gotta hit those goals...

----------


## austinite

Got my own drill Sergeant ! Love it. I cant sleeeeeeeeeeeeep !!! I'm gonna take melatonin and try to rest. Big day tomorrow  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

> Got my own drill Sergeant ! Love it. I cant sleeeeeeeeeeeeep !!! I'm gonna take melatonin and try to rest. Big day tomorrow


I just took two pills about 20 mins ago myself. hope you have benadryl on hand also. I could not fall asleep at all when i ran tren without one of the two..

----------


## DanB

how does it feel to be back on the good side of life?  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> how does it feel to be back on the good side of life?


lol, feels damn good.

----------


## DanB

only 16,373 pins to go  :Smilie:

----------


## DanB

are you going to update stats weekly, monthly or?

----------


## austinite

Going to update most stats weekly. Bod Pod results monthly.

----------


## DanB

excellent !

i be following

----------


## austinite

> excellent !
> 
> i be following


Thanks bro!

----------


## milky01623

Today !!!!!!!!

Today let the fun begin
Best of British mate

----------


## austinite

*DAY 1

Let the games begin...*

*Injections:
*
3 CC's into right quad -- all Primo
3 CC's into left quad -- [ 1.25 CC tren E *+* 1 CC Test E *+* .75 CC B-12 ]

I'm going to avoid pinning 3 times in one day as much as possible, so on days like this, B12 will go in @ 750 iu to fill the second syringe. It's going to be an interesting ride.

*WEIGH IN:* 200 lbs. (am)

Working the shoulders tonight. Taking the last 3 days off was nice, but I'm already itching to get back.

----------


## AXx

That's lots of juice. I love it. 

Your are the man!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I was inj up to 4 cc in my tris my last cycle but twice it got swollen like crazy I had to back of from injecting it again for couple of weeks cause its not a big muscle but that's gonna be interesting to see what it gonna inj next !!!
Quads is ok but do u plan to use ur traps and tris for 3 cc also or will u split it to 4 1.5 cc inj ?

----------


## austinite

> I was inj up to 4 cc in my tris my last cycle but twice it got swollen like crazy I had to back of from injecting it again for couple of weeks cause its not a big muscle but that's gonna be interesting to see what it gonna inj next !!!
> Quads is ok but do u plan to use ur traps and tris for 3 cc also or will u split it to 4 1.5 cc inj ?


Ouch! Tri's are and calves are my least favorite spots. 

Most of my spots will hold 3 CC's with no problem. Probably wont put 3 into my forearms or pecs. Otherwise, yeah.. lats especially are fine for me. The most Ive done in traps previously is 2 CC''s, 3 shouldn't be a problem. No tri's for me.

Im gonna cram everything into 2 syringes. If something has to be sacrificed it will be B12.

----------


## stpete

> *DAY 1
> 
> Let the games begin...*
> 
> *Injections:
> *
> 3 CC's into right quad -- all Primo
> 3 CC's into left quad -- [ 1.25 CC tren E *+* 1 CC Test E *+* .75 CC B-12 ]
> 
> ...



Very good, my man! And Var mentioned traps and tri's which are nice, but let me throw in lats too. If you already included them, sorry.

Excited to follow this bad boy!

Good Luck and give it Hell!! And remember, it's only weight!

----------


## gearbox

You gain any weight yet?????? Haha

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I inj bis tris & calves as I thought I could get some localized growth due to facia stretching but discovered its not worth it u get really sore and most of the time u can't hit that muscle hard enough cause its swollen so in a way it's counter productive!
What gauge needle do u use as the only drawback for pharma grade primo I get is the Shering ampule is slightly more than 1cc and 300 twice a week is like 4 cc for just primo and it takes a looooooong time to get it through anything smaller than 21g and it's like a harpoon no way I'm gonna use it so I used 25 and it takes forever to inj.

----------


## austinite

> I inj bis tris & calves as I thought I could get some localized growth due to facia stretching but discovered its not worth it u get really sore and most of the time u can't hit that muscle hard enough cause its swollen so in a way it's counter productive!
> What gauge needle do u use as the only drawback for pharma grade primo I get is the Shering ampule is slightly more than 1cc and 300 twice a week is like 4 cc for just primo and it takes a looooooong time to get it through anything smaller than 21g and it's like a harpoon no way I'm gonna use it so I used 25 and it takes forever to inj.


I draw with 18 and pin everywhere with a 23g 1"

----------


## austinite

> Very good, my man! And Var mentioned traps and tri's which are nice, but let me throw in lats too. If you already included them, sorry.
> 
> Excited to follow this bad boy!
> 
> Good Luck and give it Hell!! And remember, it's only weight!


Yes, Traps and Lats are my favorite spots. No tri's for me. Maybe in a few months  :Wink:  thanks bro!!




> You gain any weight yet?????? Haha


HELL YEAH! Just drank 2 glasses of water and have not used the restroom yet!!

----------


## austinite

> That's lots of juice. I love it. 
> 
> Your are the man!!!


Yes it is. But really it went in pretty smooth. (that's what she said) -- no issues at all. Thanks man!

----------


## Trying-Hard

> *DAY 1
> 
> Let the games begin...*
> 
> *Injections:
> *
> 3 CC's into right quad -- all Primo
> 3 CC's into left quad -- [ 1.25 CC tren E *+* 1 CC Test E *+* .75 CC B-12 ]
> 
> ...


GL, austinite. I will be following. And thank you once again for all of your support to me and the rest of the community. 

Now get huge....er. =)

----------


## austinite

> GL, austinite. I will be following. And thank you once again for all of your support to me and the rest of the community. 
> 
> Now get huge....er. =)


Thanks buddy. Anytime, friend  :Smilie:

----------


## Live for the PUMP

I am curious on your method of getting multiple compounds into one syringe...?

----------


## austinite

> I am curious on your method of getting multiple compounds into one syringe...?


Pin pull, pin pull, pin pull. replace 18g syringe with 23g. inject.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Pin pull, pin pull, pin pull. replace 18g syringe with 23g. inject.


yeah but in what order?  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

> yeah but in what order?


lol. oil oil water! or wait, maybe its oil water oil. ARGH! Im gonna screw it up!  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

> lol. oil oil water! or wait, maybe its oil water oil. ARGH! Im gonna screw it up!


lol




> *DAY 1
> 
> Let the games begin...*
> 
> *Injections:
> *
> 3 CC's into right quad -- all Primo
> 3 CC's into left quad -- [ 1.25 CC tren E *+* 1 CC Test E *+* .75 CC B-12 ]
> 
> ...


woah! i missed this post?? yeah buddy it's D-day! 

on the edge of my seat for this one  :Smilie:

----------


## warmouth

Cant wait!

----------


## gearbox

Hope you can walk okay tomo after those pins

----------


## austinite

> Cant wait!


Me either!




> Hope you can walk okay tomo after those pins


haha. What most people refer to as PIP, I refer to as PID, post injection discomfort. Never really experienced any real pain. Breaking a few ribs... now that's painful! DanB can tell us all about that!

----------


## gearbox

Lucky dog! I still experience pain usually quad if I wait to long to pin quads. Sore for 5 days using 25 g needle
Glutes always gtg. Delts are gtg.

----------


## ineedauser

Subscribed! 22 weeks... man that's crazy! That's loooooooong! I really wish the best for you and your health! I hope everything works out like you hoped and more. You've been a great help to me here. I really hope to see before, during, and after shots!

----------


## gearbox

Where is the update lol I expected a few gains by now  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Where is the update lol I expected a few gains by now


and can we at least get a photo of your calf?

----------


## gearbox

> and can we at least get a photo of your calf?


Great now were getting pics of baby cows!

----------


## Capebuffalo

Man I love it. I will be getting close to your
volume in a couple of months. I'm glad your leading the way. 
This is exciting.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I'm dreaming of the day when I can cycles like this! Baby steps haha

----------


## milky01623

Dude I shit myself at the thought of 1 pin let alone 3 in 1 day lol
You're a fvckin animal lol

----------


## kelkel

Just saw this. Very impressive schedule you've laid out austin! Glad you gave blood-smart.

Your prescription D is Drisdol I assume?
Girlfriend huh. Wishful thinking buddy!

Subscribed to this. Sincerely hope all goes well and you achieve your goals!

----------


## austinite

> and can we at least get a photo of your calf?


haha, see gearbox's response below. 




> Great now were getting pics of baby cows!


lol, good answer. 




> Man I love it. I will be getting close to your
> volume in a couple of months. I'm glad your leading the way. 
> This is exciting.


Screw it. Front load and take a ride with me!

----------


## austinite

> Just saw this. Very impressive schedule you've laid out austin! Glad you gave blood-smart.
> 
> Your prescription D is Drisdol I assume?
> Girlfriend huh. Wishful thinking buddy!
> 
> Subscribed to this. Sincerely hope all goes well and you achieve your goals!


thanks kel! Much appreciated. 

Yes, D is ergocalciferol.

----------


## austinite

Ha. I was wondering why you asked.. I just looked and referred to the 50kiu as d3. The 5k is d3, the 50k is D2 -- from plants  :Smilie:  I'll fix that... I dont even think you can get 50k from d3 in pill form. Could be wrong.

----------


## ineedauser

Are all your extra supplements pills?

----------


## austinite

> Are all your extra supplements pills?


except B12, it's injected.

----------


## Buster Brown

Is the B12 a staple of yours that use on and off cycle? What do you think have been the biggest benefits on and off cycle? I am curious about B12 and thinking of adding it.

----------


## ineedauser

> Is the B12 a staple of yours that use on and off cycle? What do you think have been the biggest benefits on and off cycle? I am curious about B12 and thinking of adding it.


^^^^^^^^

----------


## fit2bOld

Go Austinite, getting all pumped up just thinking about it...

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

How's the pinning?

----------


## austinite

> Is the B12 a staple of yours that use on and off cycle? What do you think have been the biggest benefits on and off cycle? I am curious about B12 and thinking of adding it.


Helps me eat. I need it especially now during the bulking phase. I don't crash later in the day. Just an overall well being. Tons of benefits to B12. Quite a few threads about B12 on the forum. And for those who are wondering, I've tried orals and they don't compare.

----------


## austinite

> Go Austinite, getting all pumped up just thinking about it...


me too! Thank you buddy!




> How's the pinning?


Pinning is just fine. Kinda get that "I'm back!" feeling  :Smilie:  Got a nasty twitch in my thigh during today's pin. Kinda played with it and duplicated the twitch a couple times. Then I just pulled bac a bit and injected. 

I'll post a full update on Monday, the one week mark.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> Helps me eat. I need it especially now during the bulking phase. I don't crash later in the day. Just an overall well being. Tons of benefits to B12. Quite a few threads about B12 on the forum. And for those who are wondering, I've tried orals and they don't compare.


Do you use B12 injections only when cycling and can you mix it with gear? I might have to look into that for my next cycle. That is a great vitamin.

----------


## austinite

> Do you use B12 injections only when cycling and can you mix it with gear? I might have to look into that for my next cycle. That is a great vitamin.


daily on cycle. Once a week off cycle. 

Yes, you can mix with gear. Like a lava lamp.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I am following this closely for sure.


Just wanted to go beast mode huh? I really want to see these results.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Just stumbled across this. Really excited to see the results and how it goes for you. Best of luck!

----------


## austinite

> I am following this closely for sure.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to go beast mode huh? I really want to see these results.


Thanks man. I don't know about beast mode but I certainly wanted to get 2 cycle results out of this one. My main concern is the bulking phase. Hopefully my plan will work and Ill have enough time left to cut. 




> Just stumbled across this. Really excited to see the results and how it goes for you. Best of luck!


Thanks Johnnny! Much appreciated buddy!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I certainly wanted to get 2 cycle results out of this one. My main concern is the bulking phase. Hopefully my plan will work and Ill have enough time left to cut.


I was just thinking about this today, since I will have plenty of juice on hand. But, my concern is when your body starts to naturally plateu. I guess that is the reason for the multi compounds. . . . But still.


What about breaking your monster cycle into 2? Kind of like lets say, 10 weeks. . . . then run test only at a low dosage(maybe about 125mg a week) for about a month then running the 2nd part of the cycle.


Just thinking. . . . .

----------


## gearbox

Basically the sling shit theory

----------


## Sergino

Hi Austinite. Sorry but Bayer does not produce any Var, Dbol or Win...You are taking a fake var  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> hi austinite. Sorry but bayer does not produce any var, dbol or win...you are taking a fake var


 ok. thanks.

----------


## gearbox

> Hi Austinite. Sorry but Bayer does not produce any Var, Dbol or Win...You are taking a fake var


Sh sh sh....

I sold him vitamin c calcium omega 3. All look alikes and hoping for placebo effect

----------


## austinite

****

----------


## SportbikerKid

I know for a fact that two of your labs are famous for underdosing.

Why you using that foreign shit when there's dozens of high-quality UGL's right in your backyard, mayne?

----------


## MickeyKnox

Aust, if you don't reach your goals, you can always fall back on the under dosed fake gear lol

----------


## austinite

> I know for a fact that two of your labs are famous for underdosing.
> 
> Why you using that foreign shit when there's dozens of high-quality UGL's right in your backyard, mayne?


ok...




> Location:Montana
> Age:19
> Weight:215 lbs
> Body Fat %:15%
> Training Experience:16 months
> *Cycle Experience:none
> *

----------


## < <Samson> >

The juice you are on is only 2nd to pharm grade.

This shit ain't no joke. . . . Anyone that knows UGL will swear by this shit. Too bad I can no longer afford it :Frown:

----------


## gearbox

Not sure where the kid is getting his info from.

----------


## JWP806

> Not sure where the kid is getting his info from.


Me neither but I like it.

----------


## Sergino

My father worked for german pharmacys 12 years... he confirmed that doens't exist any oxandrolone Bayer
maybe it's why am not american that i can't say that...

showthread.php?466831-Bayer-Oxandrolone-is-fake-but-is-oxandrolone#.UHAfppgmTRQ


"Before you ask, yes, they are fake. We couldn't believe when we've seen them. We have seen fake Russian dbols in bottles, fake Zambon winny tabs in pouches, fake Organon Testosterone in multi-vials. Unfortunately this Bayer Schering Pharma is very good fake so average gymrat will be mislead. Bayer never make any of these products !
I wouldn't buy it.
 "

deal with it

----------


## austinite

^ great. real or fake, one way to find out. Luckily, more Scirrox var is on hand . Thanks for the input.

----------


## Sergino

no problem, i only want to help you to not waste time with that var
cheers

----------


## Buster Brown

At this point, we should probably let the whole gear discussion go. Let's learn from a guy who has alot more experience than most and be happy we have access to his experience. Just my .02 cents!

----------


## baseline_9

Love the way you have laid all of this out.... It looks great, reads easy and man I think this cycle is going to be amazing....

Good luck

----------


## austinite

> Love the way you have laid all of this out.... It looks great, reads easy and man I think this cycle is going to be amazing....
> 
> Good luck


Thank you baseline! I've been really looking into your 5.5 day carb-less diet for my cutting phase. Very intriguing!

----------


## austinite

*Days 1 through 7: 
*__________________________________________________ _____________
*Injections:
*
*Day 1:* 3CC's in each quad. Dropped the B12 to 750iu to avoid a 3rd injection. Smooth as ice.
*Day 2:* 1CC B12 into left forearm.
*Day 3:* 2 CC's primo into left delt, 2 CC's primo/B12 into right delt.
*Day 4:* 3 CC test/tren /B12. All in left lat.
*Day 5:* 4 CC total primo/B12. 2CC's in each trap. 
*Day 6:* 1 CC B12 into right forearm.
*Day 7:* 4 CC's total Primo/B12. 3 CC into right lat and 1 CC into right glute (Yes, I hit the glute! - all the injections made that decision easy, figured I'd start with B12 for a smooth injection)

__________________________________________________ _____________
*Gear effects:* 
 -- Nothing yet. Slight discomfort in right trap.

__________________________________________________ _____________
*Typical Daily Diet:*

*Meal 1:* 1 cup egg whites with Turkey Burger patty. 2 slices of Ezeiel Bread. 1/2 cup oats with Almond milk. 
*Meal 2:* Two 8 ounce cans of tuna, 1/4 cup shredded mozzarella, 1/4 cup spinach, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, lite honey mustard dressing.
*Meal 3:* Spinach Pasta w/ Turkey. Featured here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...n#.UHBGZJjA_wk
*Meal 4:* Chicken breast with 1 cup brown rice and peas mixed in. Seasoned only with garlic salt.
*Meal 5:* Ribeye Steak with steamed Broccoli and Cauliflower.
*Meal 6:* Salad (mixed greens) with almonds, boiled egg whites & chicken breast.
*Meal 7:* Smoked Salmon with capers. 
*Snacks throughout:* Cottage cheese with strawberries and other berries. 1 Banana. Brown Rice cakes with Almond butter. 
*Liquid intake:* 1 gallon of water and 3 liters of Diet green tea daily. 

_Of course the above varied from day to day. But It's quite typical.
_
__________________________________________________ _____________
*AM weigh ins:

Weigh in on day 1:* 199 lbs (natty cut from 201 in 2 weeks)
*Weigh in on day 2:* 201 lbs
*Weigh in on day 3:* 201 lbs
*Weigh in on day 4:* 202 lbs
*Weigh in on day 5:* 204 lbs
*Weigh in on day 6:* 205 lbs
*Weigh in on day 7:* 204 lbs

*Notes:* I hate the bulking phase. Obviously the 5 lbs are not all muscle  :Smilie:  -- Really can't wait till I can cut again. I have a Bod Pod scheduled at the end of the month, but now I'm considering going earlier, possibly twice a month. The results will certainly help me adjust diet and cardio routine. 

Speaking of cardio. Because I've been eating so much, I found myself naturally heading over to the treadmill more often than ever. I'm still doing my 60 minutes fasted AM cardio, but when I get to the gym at night, I go straight to the treadmill for a 20 minute run. Then I hit the free weights and go back to the treadmill for another 30 minutes. ARGH! 

Crazy me. So mid February would be around the prime time of my cut. I figured by then I will be pretty tired of this cycle. So to keep the cutting phase motivational, I went ahead and signed up for the 2013 Austin Live Strong Marathon. This will be February 17, 2013. I've never run a marathon and never run 26 miles. But I have done 14 miles on a treadmill. So I think I may have a chance. Something to look forward to at least. 

*Injury:* Hurt my shoulder a couple days ago. Picking up grocery bags of all things. Feel like I'm getting old. I had 5 bags of groceries in my passenger seat. Grabbed all of them and had to lift over the center console. Felt a little discomfort but didn't really think much of it. It was an off day from the gym. The next day I felt a bit of strain. Picked up 70 lb dumbbells for a press, threw them up and POP goes my shoulder. I dropped the weights, re-racked and decided not to go forward. I was very upset. Had plenty of energy. Started to walk towards the exit and I just couldn't leave. So I just used the machines at lighter weights. Probably shouldn't have. I know better. Asiandude already lectured me, so let it go!

No notable increase in strength. Workouts have been pretty standard so really not much to report. Chest day was crap due to the shoulder. Ab workouts are not as fun with this many calories. 

With Tren E, I expect my night sweats to start mid to late next week. So the following weekly update will most likely have some sides to report.

All medications have been taken on schedule. Pills are like clock work for me. After reading Atomini's Magnesium post, I decided to up the dose from 500 to 1000mg ED. Also after talking to gearbox, increased Vit. C to 3000 ED. 

Lastly, I've been looking for a supplement that contains both L-cysteine and L-arginine. Seems like that is an impossible task. Luckily, Times Roman helped point me in the right direction to get the powders. So I will be making my own tabs and using them daily, pre workout. I have a capsule press machine that I used way back in the day and tons of size 1 capsules. 

I will update with Bod Pod results soon.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Hope you recover from that injury brotha so you can continue training!

You're expecting to feel the effects of the Tren E already in week 2? I have no experience with Tren E, just wondering if you felt it quicker then Test E. Test E usually takes me about 4-5 weeks to feel!

----------


## austinite

> Hope you recover from that injury brotha so you can continue training!
> 
> You're expecting to feel the effects of the Tren E already in week 2? I have no experience with Tren E, just wondering if you felt it quicker then Test E. Test E usually takes me about 4-5 weeks to feel!


thanks bro. Shoulder feels much better already. 

No strength effects from Tren E in week 2, but night sweats come on very quickly for me. Strength will be up in week 6 to 7 for me and my chest spiderwebs with veins in week 9 or so. Test E is the same, takes 7 weeks to feel anything.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Wow you know how to make one heck of a professional log! You must have a little artist in you. Looking forward to watching your progress.

----------


## austinite

> Wow you know how to make one heck of a professional log! You must have a little artist in you. Looking forward to watching your progress.


LOL. Trust me im no artist  :Wink:  Thanks Live. Appreciated! Gonna ease up on that diet. I'm gaining too fast and certainly not quality. Good thing the length of the cycle allows a little room for error.

----------


## ineedauser

I love this thread. Excellent reads.

----------


## ineedauser

If you said it already, I'm sorry.


But when do you take all your pill supplements? The zinc, magnesium, etc... You get them all from GNC/Vitamin Shop or something?

----------


## t-dogg

Subbed!

----------


## austinite

> If you said it already, I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> But when do you take all your pill supplements? The zinc, magnesium, etc... You get them all from GNC/Vitamin Shop or something?


Hey man. I did not mention it...

*B12 (IM)*
*Rhodiola*
*DHEA* 
*D3*
*Pregnenalone*
*Omega 3*
*Metformin*
*Crestor*
*NAC*
*Indapamide*
*Magnesium*
*Vitamin E*
*Zinc*
*Vitamin C*
Mixed in with injections
AM: After meal 1.
AM: After meal 1.
AM: After meal 1.
AM: After meal 1.
3 times daily. Morning, Afternoon & Night.
PM After meal 6.
PM After meal 6.
PM: After meal 6.
AM: After meal 1
3 times daily. Morning, Afternoon & Night.
AM & PM - Always with Omega 3 to protect fatty acids
AM: After meal 1
3 times daily. Morning, Afternoon & Night.




Thank you for the kind words above!

----------


## diabolicsoul

Perhaps it has been answered in the previous pages. but, aren't those b12 injections a little much? I always thought you injected once a week for a month or two and then you would inject once a month? I am asking because I picked some up. 

Cycle looks great! huge gains are sure to be made!

----------


## austinite

> Perhaps it has been answered in the previous pages. but, aren't those b12 injections a little much? I always thought you injected once a week for a month or two and then you would inject once a month? I am asking because I picked some up. 
> 
> Cycle looks great! huge gains are sure to be made!


Hey diabolic. The B12 protocol you mentioned is something your doctor would order and most likely assuming you're on a maintenance diet and of course, not cycling. I do once a week when I'm off cycle. When bulking and all geared up, I can run plenty of B12 to counter some issues such as depression, appetite, etc. which become amplified on cycle for me. I feel much better, a better quality of life if you will. So adequate absorption is necessary.

----------


## Buster Brown

Hey Austinite, I heard you mention you were going to drop back your calories a tad and I think that is wise. I've had a theory that I was thinking of trying employ in my next cycle and that is to actually start the first week of the cycle (lean bulk say) at maintenance and then increase 100 or so calories a week hoping that at around week 5 (500 calorie surplus at this point which would be my personal limit) the cycle would be fully kicked in (long esther) and those calories at that point would be utilized. If it takes 600 calories to build a lb. of muscle, and the first few weeks you gain say 3 lbs. a week; there has to be some flub/water in there. I would bet that most guys put on there bad weight at the beginning of the cycle. Hope the shoulder heals up quickly for you.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Hey diabolic. *The B12 protocol you mentioned is something your doctor would order* and most likely assuming you're on a maintenance diet and of course, not cycling. I do once a week when I'm off cycle. When bulking and all geared up, I can run plenty of B12 to counter some issues such as depression, appetite, etc. which become amplified on cycle for me. I feel much better, a better quality of life if you will. So adequate absorption is necessary.


Hey Austinite; wanted to get your take on the B12 product offered by the forum's sponsor. Is there a specific difference or reason one would/should obtain their B12 via their doc vs the sponsor's product?

----------


## austinite

> Hey Austinite, I heard you mention you were going to drop back your calories a tad and I think that is wise. I've had a theory that I was thinking of trying employ in my next cycle and that is to actually start the first week of the cycle (lean bulk say) at maintenance and then increase 100 or so calories a week hoping that at around week 5 (500 calorie surplus at this point which would be my personal limit) the cycle would be fully kicked in (long esther) and those calories at that point would be utilized. If it takes 600 calories to build a lb. of muscle, and the first few weeks you gain say 3 lbs. a week; there has to be some flub/water in there. I would bet that most guys put on there bad weight at the beginning of the cycle. Hope the shoulder heals up quickly for you.


Yes, that is actually a smart way of doing it. The cleaner I can do this now the easier my cutting phase will be. The main concern for me when these esters kick in, is that they don't seem to shed any weight for me. Tren pretty much prevents fat gains for me, but even as powerful as it is in the nutrient partitioning department, I still have to do most of the work. At the end of the day... if I have to extend the cycle a couple weeks, so be it. I can't wait to cut.

Anyway, I decided to bulk on a 300 calories increase. And I will also be using LBM vs BMR to for a TDEE number. The difference is wild, nearly a 1000 calories. I've never used LBM x 15. Seems low. This would put my bulk at near 3000 calories. Vs. the 4000 I'm doing now. It's going to take longer, but hey... like you said, nothing compares to slow gains. Luckily there is enough time to make changes like this. 

Thanks for the last comment, my shoulder is all set and feel great today. Did back yesterday and very aggressively. No issues at all.

----------


## austinite

> Hey Austinite; wanted to get your take on the B12 product offered by the forum's sponsor. Is there a specific difference or reason one would/should obtain their B12 via their doc vs the sponsor's product?


I get it from AR-R . Never considered getting from the doc. I only get Testosterone and Anastrozole from the doc. Mainly for the AI because of the guaranteed quality, but also use my prescription Cyp vials to refill with my stuff for travelling purposes. I'm sure cost would be the main concern here, but AR-R's stuff is really inexpensive, comes in a 30ml vial and is here in days  :Smilie: 

that said, the doc will probably not give you a B12 prescription. The protocol a standard doc gives you for B12 treatments is so spread out. They frontload you, and after a couple visits you end up getting shots once a month, then once ever 3 months. So they simply request you go in for the injection. Not cheap and time consuming. Hope that helps.

----------


## t-dogg

Great read, didnt get to read yesterday. Looking forward to this.

----------


## austinite

> Great read, didnt get to read yesterday. Looking forward to this.


Thanks t-dogg, much appreciated bro.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Thanks austinite. Hope your cycle is off to a rousing start....looking forward to this as well.

----------


## ineedauser

B12 injections really do that much for people?


And you don't like quad injections because of PIP or actual pain of injections?

----------


## austinite

> B12 injections really do that much for people?
> 
> 
> And you don't like quad injections because of PIP or actual pain of injections?


I have no problem with quads. I also do not believe in "PIP".

----------


## ineedauser

So... Can you comment on my thread I just updated? My Test E log?

----------


## austinite

> So... Can you comment on my thread I just updated? My Test E log?


sure thing... where is it?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> sure thing... where is it?


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...est-E-only-log.

----------


## Sergino

Austinite can you tell me why you have eliminated protein shaker?
thank you

----------


## austinite

> Austinite can you tell me why you have eliminated protein shaker?
> thank you


I don't want my protein source to be from shakes. Or carbs either. Especially if those carb sources are dextrose, maltodextrin, and/or any type of fructose or lactose. I prefer to just eat real food.

----------


## Sergino

thank you, i think the same since couple of months, only real food, sometimes a shaker post wo...
bye

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I don't want my protein source to be from shakes. Or carbs either. Especially if those carb sources are dextrose, maltodextrin, and/or any type of fructose or lactose. I prefer to just eat real food.


I completely agree. . . I just don't think I can go 100% protein from real food sources. I am down to one shake per day about 5 days a week. The powders do serve some purpose. They are absorbed fast from what I know.

----------


## austinite

> I completely agree. . . I just don't think I can go 100% protein from real food sources. I am down to one shake per day about 5 days a week. The powders do serve some purpose. They are absorbed fast from what I know.


sure. Most schedules dont allow for so many meals and shakes do get you through the day. I would just keep it to a minimum and use carb free isolate, if its a must.

----------


## Trying-Hard

austinite, so you have any issues with injecting B12 and test in the same syringe?

----------


## austinite

> austinite, so you have any issues with injecting B12 and test in the same syringe?


No issues at all. Ive mixed it with just about everything.

----------


## Trying-Hard

Thanks bro. I am going to start taking 1000 mcgs/wk to see if I can find more energy. That sure looks like a low dose compared to you, lol. 

Keep at it...

----------


## austinite

> Thanks bro. I am going to start taking 1000 mcgs/wk to see if I can find more energy. That sure looks like a low dose compared to you, lol. 
> 
> Keep at it...


You'll have fun with it. It's like a lava lamp and you'll see the red juice fly through the pin unlike the slowness of oil.

----------


## Far from massive

Really glad to hear the shoulder is back on track, I had a major set back with both my shoulders about 5 yrs ago and believe me it can be annoying as hell to come back from as you use them soo much in day to day life.

Also agree with you 100% on PIP, I absolutely love pinning 2.5 mls in my delts. The stretching of the fascia feels great, wish I could achieve that same result with other larger muscle groups.

Have yet to pin B12 had considered it just never got around to ordering any....now with you lava lamp analogy I know I gotta commit to the process ;-)

----------


## ineedauser

So then please check out my thread so I don't accidentally hijack this one. Link is a few posts back made by Odinsotherson

----------


## stpete

Damn.....I take a day off and i am seriously behind. How'd you get TR to help you w/anything? i've been asking for months and he won't respond to a simple PM. haha...

----------


## boxa06

Just read through.. Good luck and I'll be following!

Ps I'm also a fan of Dana Linn Bailey

----------


## austinite

> Really glad to hear the shoulder is back on track, I had a major set back with both my shoulders about 5 yrs ago and believe me it can be annoying as hell to come back from as you use them soo much in day to day life.
> 
> Also agree with you 100% on PIP, I absolutely love pinning 2.5 mls in my delts. The stretching of the fascia feels great, wish I could achieve that same result with other larger muscle groups.
> 
> Have yet to pin B12 had considered it just never got around to ordering any....now with you lava lamp analogy I know I gotta commit to the process ;-)


Thanks FFM! Shoulder effects just about everything! It feels good until you try to lift heavy. Had a bit of a rough time tonight, strange because yesterday I didnt feel a thing. 

Enjoy the B12 my friend  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> Damn.....I take a day off and i am seriously behind. How'd you get TR to help you w/anything? i've been asking for months and he won't respond to a simple PM. haha...


haha.. I don't know, he offered and I took it! 




> Just read through.. Good luck and I'll be following!
> 
> Ps I'm also a fan of Dana Linn Bailey


Thanks boxa! Yes, Dana rocks.  :Smilie:

----------


## mrglorious

Awesome thread!!! Really inspiring fo me  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

> Awesome thread!!! Really inspiring fo me


Enjoy the ride with me buddy  :Smilie:

----------


## musket

Awesome thread, And a very complex cycle. Sounds like you really know your stuff! Look forward to seeing how this works out for you budd. best of luck!

----------


## ineedauser

I'm crazy interested in all the extra vitamins you take and the B12 injections. I had no idea they could make you feel that much better on a daily basis. Very cool stuff. Where did you pick up all those supplements?

----------


## austinite

> I'm crazy interested in all the extra vitamins you take and the B12 injections. I had no idea they could make you feel that much better on a daily basis. Very cool stuff. Where did you pick up all those supplements?


Some are prescription and some are just from the local pharmacy. B12 is more of a leveling compound while on cycle. You see, with me, on cycle I lose my appetite, sometimes becomes depressed, lethargic and fatigued. It helps pick me up to a balance, and on some days with a boost.

----------


## yannick35

amazing plan with diet and all. Good work bro excellent

----------


## austinite

^ Thanks bro!

----------


## DigitalGorilla

Wow Austin good luck! And damn,....this is so detailed! Makes mine look stupid!...lol

----------


## gearbox

How is everything going Aus?

----------


## stpete

^^^^^Yeah?

----------


## gearbox

No talking from u pete we're still waiting for your update  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> Wow Austin good luck! And damn,....this is so detailed! Makes mine look stupid!...lol


lol, I don't know, I want results like yours!




> How is everything going Aus?





> ^^^^^Yeah?


Everything is going good! Shoulder completely healed. At least no pain, even with lifting. I've cut back on my calories to slow the gaining down to a reasonable amount. My gut got a little puffy. It's just not lie it used to be when I used to eat 4500 cals at age 27! I've also increased cardio to both AM and PM. Hoping this will offset a bit. Otherwise, I am still keeping track of everything from weight, food, gym, sleep, pins, etc... and will make a full update every Sunday night to cover a full 7 days.

Thanks for checking in guys!!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Sounds like you're going hard my man. way to stay focused. Glad to hear the shoulder is clearing up!

----------


## t-dogg

Am/pm cardio will do wonders. 45mi s each time.

----------


## mojo999

Damn bro.. *you're going to war!!!!*  ALL THE BEST!!! GOOD LUCK!!! 
P/S: Now, that's how you plan a cycle... AAA work!

----------


## DanB

Why isnt this at the top?

Oh wait now it is

Damn i got some catching up to do in here, but from a quick glance through you seem to be doing well

Keep it up mate or there shall be severe consequences  :Wink:

----------


## Trying-Hard

Austinite, do you plan on taking us through some of your workouts (sets, reps, weight, etc.) I didn't see any of that sort of info in this thread so far.

----------


## austinite

> Sounds like you're going hard my man. way to stay focused. Glad to hear the shoulder is clearing up!


Thanks JB! Def. happy about the shoulder  :Smilie: 




> Am/pm cardio will do wonders. 45mi s each time.


Yes it does!




> Damn bro.. *you're going to war!!!!*  ALL THE BEST!!! GOOD LUCK!!! 
> P/S: Now, that's how you plan a cycle... AAA work!


The war really begins in week 13  :Wink:  




> Why isnt this at the top?
> 
> Oh wait now it is
> 
> Damn i got some catching up to do in here, but from a quick glance through you seem to be doing well
> 
> Keep it up mate or there shall be severe consequences


Thanks bro!!




> Austinite, do you plan on taking us through some of your workouts (sets, reps, weight, etc.) I didn't see any of that sort of info in this thread so far.


Sure why not, I'll add it to my weekly Sunday update  :Smilie:

----------


## Buster Brown

I am also looking forward to viewing your workout regiment for some pointers.

----------


## MickeyKnox

looking forward to this Sunday bro  :Smilie:

----------


## Phased

Most impressive

----------


## bikeral

Looking good. Looking forward to updates and workouts.

----------


## austinite

> I am also looking forward to viewing your workout regiment for some pointers.


Sweet! I shall update on Sunday. 




> looking forward to this Sunday bro


Thanks MK! 




> Most impressive


Thank you buddy. As discussed in PM, I will also update my Bod Pod assessment as well, which will be done Sunday morning. REALLY SCARED!!!




> Looking good. Looking forward to updates and workouts.


 Thanks Biker, much appreciated bro.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Damn it homeslice. . . . Not quite, but close. 

Yet a do understand why you don't post em. Sucks seeing this much juice run without seeing what it does.

----------


## austinite

Yeah I know. Honestly I kinda wish I never started this log. I thought I prepped folks enough about not posting pictures. I just should have known better. The main thing here is for me to be able to track my progress. Endless PM's for pics. But hey, I understand, I asked for it.

----------


## milky01623

> Yeah I know. Honestly I kinda wish I never started this log. I thought I prepped folks enough about not posting pictures. I just should have known better. The main thing here is for me to be able to track my progress. Endless PM's for pics. But hey, I understand, I asked for it.


Dude I understand your need for anonymity maybe if others respected this then the pm's would stop
And anyway I think you have a new avi waiting for you in the lounge......

----------


## Jonnyg419

You should just give detailed descriptions in the difference in your physical appearance bi-weekly, difference in size definition, striations, vascularity..all the good sh**. I definitely have to give you credit for how thoroughly you have described this cycle thus far.

----------


## t-dogg

Who cares about pics. I just want to see how the results go.

----------


## DanB

Bro fvck pics,you have your reasons and a couple of bodypod printouts is of far more intetest to me then pics and will tell us alot more

----------


## austinite

> Bro fvck pics,you have your reasons and a couple of bodypod printouts is of far more intetest to me then pics and will tell us alot more


Body pod print out will upload Sunday. Thanks for the support guys.

----------


## MickeyKnox

i still want a photo of the foot, or top of the head, or knee, or even the back of a thumb will do.  :Smilie:

----------


## DanB

> Body pod print out will upload Sunday. Thanks for the support guys.


and besides i still have the one you sent me to keep in my wallet

woops did i say that out loud  :Smilie: 

looking forward to seeing the printout, i assume your getting another at end for comparison yeah?

----------


## austinite

> and besides i still have the one you sent me to keep in my wallet
> 
> woops did i say that out loud 
> 
> looking forward to seeing the printout, i assume your getting another at end for comparison yeah?


You're not supposed to tell anyone!! 

Getting bod pod once a month but since I changed my diet, I am getting one this Sunday (tomorrow).

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I can't wait for the update. I feel like I've become addicted to a reality tv show and have to wait a week for the next show Haha!

----------


## DanB

> You're not supposed to tell anyone!!
> 
> Getting bod pod once a month but since I changed my diet, I am getting one this Sunday (tomorrow).


once a month? excellent, looking forward to the comparisons from month to month

----------


## ineedauser

Is that expensive to get done? I'd like to get one of those tests done!

----------


## austinite

> Is that expensive to get done? I'd like to get one of those tests done!


I pay $50 per assessment. Just got back 30 minutes ago from getting one done. Look for the update tonight.

----------


## RyanGreg

Very similar to my pre contest cycle i am going to run. Except i will be running it for 16 weeks instead.

----------


## austinite

*Days 8 through 14:* 

_Injections:_

_Day_
_Compounds_
_Spots_
_CC's_

*Day 8*
Test E +Tren E + B12
Right Quad
3

*Day 9*
Primo + B12
Left Quad + Left Forearm
4

*Day 10*
B12
Left Delt
1

*Day 11*
Primo + Test E + Tren E + B12
Left Lat + Right Forearm
4

*Day 12*
B12
Right Delt
1

*Day 13*
Primo + B12
Left Trap + Right Trap
4

*Day 14*
B12
Left Pec
1



18 CC's total this week. Much better than last week's 23 CC's. That was because I launched all 3 compounds together. I'll run into that again soon enough.

*Injection Complications:
*
*1.* Hit a nerve on day 11 in the right forearm... that was fun. Switched to 5/8" 27 gauge pin for B12 forearm injections. Funny thing, I've never hit a nerve in the forearm (well, maybe once 2 years ago), and the other day I get a PM from a member who sent me an image of all the nerves in the arm, telling me that the forearm injection is "iffy". Go figure, I hit a nerve the very next day.

*2.* On Saturday (day 13), something happened to my left hand when pinning B12 into my right trap. Not sure what it was but it was spazzing, involuntary movement if you will. Happened 3 times in a row, the 3rd time it caused me to flick the syringe while it was in my trap. This caused it to flare up the next morning, as I expected. No pain, just a bit of discomfort that will go away in 2 days or so. 


*Gear Effects:*

*1.* *Night Sweats:* Just like clockwork, night sweats started. Tren works very oddly with me. The sides come on quick, the benefits take 8 weeks or so to show their colors. Anyway, the night sweats started Friday night (Day 12). A/C was set to 74 degrees. I went to bed around midnight and woke up at 3 am completely drenched. Oh the memories. I know you're there, Tren! You don't have to show me!! This also happened the next day, which is really unusual because it's rare that I get sweats multiple days in a row. Hope I'm not seeing a pattern here. Typically I get them 3 nights per week. 

*2.* *Insomnia:* Insomnia is also here. It's been here. Probably all in my head at this point but certainly lacking some sleep. I'm more than happy to get 5 hours of sleep, that hasn't happened in the past week. Certainly not good for growth. Melatonin works fine to put me to bed sooner than I would without it, however, once I get up drenched in sweat, I just can't go back to bed. 

*3.* *Headaches:* At the start of the week the headaches began. Some days worse than others. I honestly don't recall headaches as a side for me in the past. So I spoke to Bonaparte and showed him all the compounds and supplements I'm taking. I was hoping another set of eyes could point out a combination of medications that I'm taking that might cause this. He did not see any issues from the medications, however, he said it's probably due to lack of sleep. Of course, sometimes the simple things just go over my head... but that's why it's always important to get opinions. 


_Diet & Nutrition:
_
Last week I gained too much weight, too fast. 6 lbs in a week before any of the compounds kick in is just overkill. I reevaluated my diet based on my 1st week results. I decided to use LBM x 15 for TDEE. Which puts me at 2540. So since this is the bulking part of the cycle, 3000 calories per day is the new intake amount. This also allows me to ease up on the carbs a bit.

While I enjoy tracking all of this, posting a full weeks diet is just cumbersome. So going forward, I will post what I ate the prior day. Which is typically representative of the daily intake for that week with minor tweaks. For example, sometimes instead of rice I'll eat whole grain or spinach pasta. This typically results in very similar macros. That said... this is what I ate yesterday:

_Yesterday's eatings..._
_Meal_
_Food_
_Calories_
_Protein_
_Carbs_
_Fats_

*#1*
Egg whites/cheese/Ezekiel Bread
365
38
17
6

*#2*
Banana + Almond butter
296
15
39
12

*#3*
Brown Rice + Chicken breast + Peas
571
76
57
5

*#4*
Spinach/Boiled Eggs, Almonds, Chicken salad
390
39
22
6

*#5*
Cottage Cheese/blueberries
199
27
9
5

*#6*
Smoked Salmon + capers & onions
153
16
0
4

*#7*
Wedge salad, avocado, walnuts, sunflower seeds
442
18
26
31

*#8*
Tuna, boiled egg whites, vodka sauce
404
39
18
15

*#9*
Chocolate Protein Cake - Click Here to view
235
9
20
20

*Totals*

*3055*
*277*
*208*
*104*





Yesterday I went a little high on the fats. This is not typical, I normally stay under 80. Could have done better in the carbs department, too. Still adjusting to the new diet. 

*Water Intake:* No change. 1 Gallon of spring water and 3 liters of diet green tea.
*
Cheat Day:* Skipped it this week. 


_Supplement Updates:
_
*1.* Increased Vitamin E from 400 iu daily, to 800 iu daily.
*2.* Increased Magnesium from 500 mg daily to 1500 mg daily (Atomini's protocol for muscle spasms works)
*3.* Increased DHEA (micronized, of course) from 100 mg daily to 125 mg daily.
*4.* Added 5-HTP at 300 mg daily. (Testing this thing out)


_Morning Weigh Ins:
_
All weigh ins occurred first thing in the morning after waking up and using the restroom. Because of the night sweats and insomnia, the timing varied quite a bit. These were all taken anywhere from 3am to 7am. 

*Day 8*
204 lbs

*Day 9*
204 lbs

*Day 10*
205 lbs

*Day 11*
205 lbs

*Day 12*
206 lbs

*Day 13*
205 lbs

*Day 14*
206 lbs





Obviously at 500 calories above TDEE there will be some weight gain, however, I think I've managed to control the gain a little better. 2 lbs increase this week. Could have been a lot worse, but you will notice why below in the cardio update. Don't get me wrong, I want the gains, but this was not muscle and maintaining the old diet would have increased fat drastically and my cutting efforts would be hindered tremendously. 


_Cardio Update:_

Due to the increase in weight, I decided to increase my cardio efforts to minimize fat gains. The new routine is as follows:

*AM:*
30 minute fasted run

*AM:*
30 minute fasted walk @ 4.2 MPH varying incline 6-15%

*PM:*
15 minutes pre-workout flat walk @ 4.2 MPH

*PM:*
20 minutes post workout walk @ 4.2 MPH varying incline 6-15%





I've done this schedule in the past and it works great for me. Leg days are excluded from above cardio and no PM cardio on OFF days. 


_Workout Routine:_

As I follow some of the comments, I realized I never posted my workout routine. Per your request, here are my workouts:
_

Day 1 (shoulders, traps, delts, abs)__Workout_
_Sets_
_Reps_
_Method_

*Shoulder Press*
4
20/15/12/8
Barbell or Dumbbells

*Upright Row*
4
12/10/8/6
Barbell or Smith

*Side Lateral Raises*
4
12/10/8/6
Dumbbells

*Front Raises*
3
12/10/8
Dumbbells or Cable Pulley

*Reverse Pec Dec*
4
12/10/8/6
Machine

*Shrugs*
4
10/8/6/5
Dumbbells or Barbell or Leverage

*Standing Belt Crunches*
4
10/10/10/10
Cabled Belts

*Decline Crunches*
2
Failure/Failure
Floor





_Day 1 notes: Typically I warm up with light weights, hence the initial 20 reps on the shoulder. Also do light weight lateral raises. I also stretch at home before going to the gym. Rear delts get worked as well, but every other round, same with neck._
_

Day 2 (Chest & Triceps)__Workout_
_Sets_
_Reps_
_Method_

*Decline Press*
3
10/8/6
Barbell

*Flat Press*
3
10/8/6
Mostly dumbbells, rarely barbell

*Incline Press*
3
10/8/6
Mostly dumbbells, rarely barbell

*Dips*
2
15/15
_When I dip you dip we dip..._

*Flat Flys*
3
10/8/6
Dumbbells or cables, rarely pec dec

*Decline Skull Crusher*
3
10/8/6
Short barbell

*2 arm pull downs*
3
10/8/6
Ropes or V bar.

*Weighted Bench Dips*
2
15/15
_When I dip you dip we dip..._





_Day 2 notes: Typically I warm up at home before I head to the gym with push ups and stretches. About the incline press... I do this quite differently than most. Every other round I take the bench to a 70% incline. Sounds crazy huh? Well it took me some time to figure this one out... I have always had an issue with my upper pecs. In the past, development in that area has always been weak. Sure, at that angle my shoulders are getting worked, but on the upside, I'm able to target the low muscle insertion points in my upper pec area. It works._ 

_For Triceps, the common workouts are above, however, I do alternate and mix with different workouts. 
_

_Day 3 (Back & Biceps)__Workout_
_Sets_
_Reps_
_Method_

*Chin ups*
3
10/10/10
Parallel (Palms facing each other)

*Long Bar Row*
3
10/8/6
Long Bar

*Row*
3
10/8/6
Cable (close grip & wide)

*Row 2*
3
10/8/6
Barbell or one arm dumbbells

*Lat Pull Down*
3
10/8/6
Wide grip and v bar (behind neck EOR)

*Preacher Curls*
4
10/8/6/4
Seated, bar

*Curls*
3
10/8/6
Dumbbells, alternating

*Curls 2*
3
10/8/6
Overhead cables

*Hammer Curls*
2
15/15
_Dumbbells (EOR)
_

*Crunches*
2
Failure/Failure
Ab Machine

*Leg Raises*
1
Failure
Hanging





_Day 3 notes: Standard warm up by stretching at home and some pull ups at the gym. Every other round I will deadlift, not as often as I should._
_

__Day 4 (Legs)__Workout_
_Sets_
_Reps_
_Method_

*Calf Raises*
3
20/15/12
Standing, sometimes seated

*Squats*
3
5/5/5
Barbell

*Leg Extensions*
3
12/10/8
Seated machine

*Leg Press*
3
5/5/5
Machine

*Leg Curl*
3
12/10/8
Seated machine or lying down

*Cable Kick Back*
3
12/10/8
Cable machine





_Day 4 notes: Standard warm up by stretching at home and alternating knee to chest lying down exercises. Really not happy with my leg days or the progress. This needs to be revisited soon.__
__
Day 5 (OFF) -- then repeat..._
_
Bod Pod Update:_

I planned on getting my Bod Pod assessments once per month. However, because I was very concerned about the gains from last week, I decided to go ahead and make an appointment. I wanted to know exactly what happened last week and where I am today. This will also allow me another assessment in a couple of weeks to gauge the new diet. Belly got a little chubby there for a minute...





_Final Thoughts:_

Strength gains are purely placebo at this point but I'll take what I can get. If you haven't noticed from my previous posts, I'm quite the slow responder to AAS. I envy those who say Test or Tren E kicks in for them around week 4 or 5. Not the case for me. Gotta add a few weeks to that. But after awhile you get used to it and the older I get the more patient I am. Of course I'd love to feel the gear sooner, but it's all good. 

B12 is working great. Appetite is through the roof. Almost too much. As you can see I'm eating nearly 10 times a day. This could easily get out of control, but nothing beats prepared meals. Knowing the split, I have a better time knowing I can eat in an hour or so. I'm really glad I changed my diet. It's been a long while since I've counted macros religiously. So it was quickly apparent that my first week was way off in the nutrition department.

My mood has been OK I guess. No depression, just a little frustration with the diet. But that's about to get better. Cardio is a bit frustrating, I really don't enjoy the pre workout cardio, but I certainly think it's only beneficial. I'm 7 grand deep into this cycle and THAT is depressing. But I always try to remind myself that I've been waiting for this cycle for a very long time. Many years in the works. I took the time to test drive all the compounds individually, and many others, too, so that I can choose my cycle based on experience and not hearsay and or articles. So I guess I'm fulfilling a dream, and that makes me feel better. 

Bulking is great, but I really and truly can't wait for the cut. I literally go to bed and all I can think about is my cutting efforts to come. Cutting is pretty easy for me but I was really concerned because of the fat gain. I planned on a cut for the last 10 weeks, but I think with the new diet being under control (I hope), I can extend my bulk another 2 weeks and cut for the last 8 weeks. 11% is not going to be an easy task, but I'm certainly up for it. And hey... who says I can't keep going if need be  :Smilie: 

Speaking of cutting, I gave a buddy of mine 4 weeks worth of var to test for me. Depending on his results, I may switch to sciroxx Var, which I have and know to be legit. Anyway, I probably forgot something here or there... but anyway, I'll keep this log updated weekly as usual. 

Finally, I'd like to say thanks for all those who have commented and have been following this log. I've learned a lot from you all and I hope that I've been of service to you at some point, or can be in the future. 


_Previous Updates:
_
During each update, I will post all direct links to the previous updates so that you can minimize your search efforts. Here are this weeks links:
_
-- > Click here for update # 1
-- > Click here for update # 2
_

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Awesome update! I'm looking forward to the next! How long does it take you to prep your meals? I have a hard time prepping 6! I guess I have a weird schedule though.

----------


## austinite

> Awesome update! I'm looking forward to the next! How long does it take you to prep your meals? I have a hard time prepping 6! I guess I have a weird schedule though.


Thanks Z. I have a broad that preps the meals for me. It's the best part of this cycle.

----------


## stpete

Without a doubt the best update ever. 

Good Job, Buddy.

Congrats again to you w/those injections. 

And stop all the cardio! Wearing me out.

----------


## austinite

> Without a doubt the best update ever. 
> 
> Good Job, Buddy.
> 
> Congrats again to you w/those injections. 
> 
> And stop all the cardio! Wearing me out.


Thank you pete! Assurance from someone of your caliber is always nice!!

LOL @ cardio comment. I'm a wimp, I'm afraid of fat  :Frown:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Thanks Z. I have a broad that preps the meals for me. It's the best part of this cycle.


Lol awesome. I guess it's time I had a talk with my girl haha

----------


## mojo999

Now that you mentioned it, I have a love/hate relationship with Ms.Tren . Growth is like crazy-weed but the sleepless nights and incessant coughing.... but hey I still love u Ms. Tren... LOL... 

Looking good theres Aus... keeping focused, eyes ahead, steady as she goes... *Great job!!!!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## t-dogg

Great update man! Nice! On the first page where you list gear. Mast says its against forum rules?

----------


## austinite

> Great update man! Nice! On the first page where you list gear. Mast says its against forum rules?



It is the name of the product

----------


## boxa06

Well done so far aus! You taking logging to the next level :P

----------


## havanakid

Thanks for such a detailed update.I love the side effects updates lol..not the way it sounds haha..just like the fact that you're stating the night sweats,frequency etc.Its excellent.Please keep this up brother cause its gonna serve a lot of people some good.And yes I agree with you on the cutting..I cant wait on it myself.Its nice to be large and in charge.People at work are calling me hulk lol but its really nice to feel and looke lean and defined.Two thumbs up on your cycle and updates.

----------


## LevMyshkin

> I can't wait for the update. I feel like I've become addicted to a reality tv show and have to wait a week for the next show Haha!


For a brief moment I thought we might have a new idea for a reality show based around AAS. I was thinking we could call it "The Biggest Juicer" and film it in Mexico so no one's breaking the law... 

...then I remembered we had the Arnold Classic and Mr. Olympia and that's basically like skipping ahead to the season finale.

----------


## Buster Brown

Great update, doesn't sound like a fun injection week though! A.M. fasted cardio is definitely the toughest thing to embrace, but nothing gets the job done like it. I had always done fasted cardio in the A.M. when trying to fight at a lighter weight and nothing kicked my butt like that! Great workout routine, you are a machine. Look forward to keeping up with your diet adjustments. Stay the course!

----------


## Capebuffalo

Where's our update. You tease.. lol

----------


## austinite

Scroll up

----------


## MickeyKnox

slick update bro. 

well written and concise. and i like how youve included previous updates, nice touch  :Wink:

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Scroll up


Sorry I think I was on the wrong pager. Damn that is awesome

Nervous about the forearm now but what the hell. You seem to be right on track You will be a beast in a couple more weeks.n Hell I'm proud of ya. Keep up the good work

----------


## Capebuffalo

You are truly a testament to planning and execution

----------


## AXx

> Talked with 951 he will be pm ing you to help you along with this. He will be a true ass et to you I'm sure.


Bahahahahahahaha

----------


## milky01623

Bird seed anyone ??

----------


## austinite

thanks everyone. Let's keep this as clean as possible.

----------


## Trying-Hard

Wow Austin, talk about an update...Good job buddy. Keep it up, and thanks for being such a contributing member on the board.

----------


## ANIMAL

I thought I was giving good updates... SHIT! Good stuff man.

----------


## austinite

> Wow Austin, talk about an update...Good job buddy. Keep it up, and thanks for being such a contributing member on the board.


Thanks for the kind words bro, I'm "Trying-Hard"  :Wink: 




> I thought I was giving good updates... SHIT! Good stuff man.


lol, thanks buddy. I havent posted on logs as much as I should, but I have been watching yours and I love it. Keep it up, bro!

----------


## realgear

Is there a way I can private msg you?

----------


## ironbeck

Very Nice Bro.....Awesome.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Wicked update! Looking forward to the next one! Keep it up.

----------


## bikeral

Fantastic log aust. Keep at it.

----------


## bikeral

Not sure if I missed this but who prepares your meals? If you do, how many days in advance do you prepare?

----------


## austinite

> Not sure if I missed this but who prepares your meals? If you do, how many days in advance do you prepare?


Just a friend. She does what she can when she can. I always have at least 2 days worth.

----------


## havanakid

> Just a friend. She does what she can when she can. I always have at least 2 days worth.


 A friend that prepares your meals two days in advance and its a she?Niiiice!!!! My wife cant even boil water.Keep up the good work bro IM following.

----------


## austinite

> A friend that prepares your meals two days in advance and its a she?Niiiice!!!! My wife cant even boil water.Keep up the good work bro IM following.


She's paid to do it, I wish it was free.

----------


## Buster Brown

Victory always comes at a cost!

----------


## BlueWaffle21

Damn Austinite awesome thread!! The amount of info you're packing in is quite impressive and very informative, thanks for taking the time to keep such a detailed log!!

----------


## RaginCajun

just finding this austinite, great thread! 

i do too much whoring and don't make it in here

keep up the great progress

----------


## ineedauser

Hey Austin, why not dose HCG @ 300iu's twice a week to get closer to using the entire 5000iu supply? If it's good for 28 days... there should always be some left over not used. Can the extra 50iu per injection still doesn't come close to using the 5000iu bottle. Just wondering!

Also, how much bacteriostatic water did you add to your 5000iu bottle and mix into the 10ml vial? 2ml?

----------


## austinite

Hcg mixed Last more than 28 days. Way more. 60 days + actually.

----------


## ghettoboyd

great log bro, ive been lurking trying to keep up...anyways nice work, keep it up...

----------


## fit2bOld

Awesome thread Austinite, thanks for putting in the time to share with us

----------


## gearbox

I am back from honey moon Aus. Thread is going great and your recent body pod was good imo..
Thanks for updates

----------


## MickeyKnox

Looking forward to this wks update.  :Smilie:

----------


## stpete

^^^^Me too.

----------


## austinite

*Days 15 through 21:* 

_Injections:_

_Day_
_Compounds_
_Spots_
_CC's_

*Day 15*
Primo + Test E + Tren E + B12
Right Quad + SubQ(test)
6

*Day 16*
B12
Left Forearm
1

*Day 17*
Primo + B12
Right Glute (2 pins)
4

*Day 18*
Test E + Tren E + B12
Right Lat + SubQ(test)
3

*Day 19*
Primo + B12
Right Delt + Left Delt
4

*Day 20*
B12
Right Trap
1

*Day 21*
Primo + B12
Right Pec + Left Lat
4




Notes: 23 CC's in total this week. Still getting used to the glutes. Still have a hard time keeping a steady hand back there but it's certainly needed at this stage. This is similar to the first week. Heavy load on day 15 but otherwise, everything went pretty darn smooth.


*Injection Spot Changes:

**1.* Subcutaneous injections for Test Enanthate started on Monday (day 15). All in belly fat. I've been contemplating this method for a while now. With so many injections lately, it's made my decision process a whole lot easier. I'm using a 1/2 inch pin and pinning 1/2 CC twice into belly fat on Mondays and Thursdays. Discomfort-Free injections. Super easy and I look forward to seeing blood work. 


*Injection Complications:

**1.* Hit a nerve in the left quad. Not really a complication but enough to report. I just pulled back a bit and injected. 
*2.* Unsteady hand while injecting in the glute caused a typical flare up. Went away in 2 days.


*Side Effects:*

*1.* *Nightmares * NEW! *:* I remember the Tren nightmares. They used to be (for me) simple nightmares, like running away from someone with a gun for example. This time around, it's a lot worse! Last night for example, I dreamt that I was at a birthday party with a bunch of kids. Some girl was talking to me the entire time. I remember she was SUPER HOT! But her voice was VERY annoying. I kept trying to end the conversation but she would not shut up. So I ask her to come with me. I go to backyard with her. We head over behind a tool shed of some sort. I wrapped a garden hose around her neck and killed her. Pretty Fvcked up, huh? So I drop her on the ground and turn around to walk away and the entire party visitors including all the kids were all standing there looking at me. All I could think of at that point is what the hell did I just do? My life is over... and I woke up. FVCK THAT!
*
2.* *Night Sweats:* Night sweats are on as always with Tren. Pretty annoying and ridiculous. I just can't seem to get used to it. My level of aggravation has increased and it's all due to the night sweats. I wake up slightly from the discomfort of the wetness. For 5 second I lay there thinking... "F%$#! Again?!!" - Then I get up, pull the sheets off, throw them in the washer and hit the shower. I try everything I can do to go back to sleep to no avail. Forget about it at this point. Around 4 in the afternoon I begin to get tired and sleepy, and THAT pisses me off because I work out at night. Just a big cluster. 

*3.* *Insomnia:* Again, same as last week. Insomnia has been hanging out with me for a while now. 

*4.* *Headaches:* Surprisingly, headaches have come down to a minimum. I have NO idea how or why. Last week I attributed it to lack of sleep, which still exists, but the headaches are no longer severe and they only came around twice this week. Typically later in the evening. 


_Diet & Nutrition:
_
As you recall, last week I changed my diet completely to accommodate a new TDEE calculation. Well, I can tell you that so far so good! I think I have it finally figured out because I certainly feel better during the day. Until I crash in the afternoon that is. But overall feeling healthy, less bloat and much more energetic during the morning hours. Diet affects everything, folks. I was miserable the first week because I am so used to waking up and feeling lean. That certainly wasn't the case with the initial diet. Now, although I have gained 1% body fat, I am still waking up and feeling much better. It's the dang bloat that makes me irritable. 

Ok, as I stated previously I will list what I ate the day prior to my update instead of listing an entire week's worth of food. So here we go, yesterdays eatings listed below:

_Yesterday's eatings..._
_Meal_
_Food_
_Calories_
_Protein_
_Carbs_
_Fats_

*#1*
Egg whites/cheese/Ezekiel Bread/Banana
430
39
37
7

*#2*
Apple+steamed broccoli & lean beef
322
21
31
12

*#3*
Turkey Burgers w/brown rice wrapped in lettuce
233
29
30
12

*#4*
Spinach/Boiled Eggs, Almonds, Chicken salad
390
39
22
6

*#5*
Brown Rice cake with Almond butter
235
8
12
16

*#6*
Brown Rice, chopped asparagus, chicken
553
43
48
4

*#7*
Cobb salad with Turkey chunks
595
38
16
9

*#8*
Tuna, boiled egg whites, vodka sauce (love this!)
404
39
18
15


*Totals:* 
*3162*
*256*
*214*
*81*




*Water Intake:* No change. 1 Gallon of spring water and 3 liters of diet green tea.
*
Cheat Day:* Today was cheat day and I had a Mac and Cheese burger with bacon and fries. For dessert, I indulged in a delicious slice of chocolate tuxedo cheesecake. What a meal! Seriously it's like heaven. 


_Supplement Updates:
_
*1.* Dropped 5-HTP. Worthless compound, no effect whatsoever. 
*2.* I had my Nitric Oxide levels tested and low and behold... NOTHING! It was so low, the strip didn't even change color. So I added NEO 40. This has to be one of the best Nitric Oxide formula's I've ever taken. These are lozenges and they don't taste bad at all! I take it twice daily on an empty stomach. Always 30 minutes before workout. Loving the pumps and vascularity! *Pictured below:*



_Product details can be found here:_ https://secure.neogenis.com/neo-40-daily.html

_No other changes to report.

_I was going to list the brands of all the supplements I'm taking, but I figured I'd take photo and post it. This is everything that is out of the safe, so it's missing a couple...



_
Supplement Side Effects:
_
*1.* Strange Bowel Movements: Since I made the changes in my supplements last week, stool has softened drastically. (Sorry for the shitty topic) -- I can't seem to narrow this down at all. The only real changes were increases in Magnesium, Vitamin E and DHEA. So now I will begin the elimination process, which actually already started by dropping 5-HTP. I'm going to bring Magnesium back down to 500mg for a week, if that doesn't resolve the issue, onto Vitamin E. 

Spoe to *Atomini* to get his opinion on this, he suspected that I might be getting rid of excess supplements that are not being utilized, such as too much Vitamin C for example. Makes sense. But of course the elimination process should help here...


_Morning Weigh Ins:
_
All weigh ins occurred first thing in the morning after waking up and using the restroom. Because of the night sweats and insomnia, the timing varied quite a bit. These were all taken anywhere from 3am to 7am. 

*Day 15*
206 lbs

*Day 16*
208 lbs

*Day 17*
207 lbs

*Day 18*
208 lbs

*Day 19*
209 lbs

*Day 20*
209 lbs

*Day 21*
209 lbs




I'm very happy with the progress here. Slower gains are much better. I suspect I will wake up at 208 again tomorrow morning. 


_Workout Routine Possible Changes:_

I'm considering switching to *stpete*'s 3:1 workout protocol. I believe *Times Roman* has adopted this as well recently. Although *stpete* changed his workout routine recently, I'm going to HIGHLY consider the 3:1. My main concern here is legs. I hit legs on the 4th day right now, and then I'm off. So really body parts get hit only once every 6 days. Not that it's a bad thing, but I think it could be better. Plus I could use the rest a bit earlier. That and my legs need more work. So with this new protocol I will be able to work body parts once every 5 days instead of 6. 

I'm going to make this decision tonight, and if this is the route I will take then I will start it tomorrow. Although I'm not dead set on the actual body parts worked out per day, the new routine will look something like this...


*Day 1*
Chest | Triceps | Delts

*Day 2*
Back | Biceps | Shoulders | Traps

*Day 3*
Legs | Calves | Abs

*Day 4*
OFF




_Rinse and repeat....._


_Final Thoughts:_

So last week I didn't really consider my strength gains to be gear related. Quite honestly, I am able to lift a bit heavier but I still don't think it's the gear. I've always been quite the slow responder. Even on TRT, my dosing protocol was increased several times to get to where I needed to be. Luckily I'm a pretty patient guy and I know when these compounds will kick in for me. Hopefully quite amplified this time considering I've never run the combination before. So the upcoming weeks should be quite interesting to say the least. 

My day to day attitude has been pretty good. I'm still the happy guy at work. As a matter of fact, aside from my super early morning irritability from the night sweats, I feel great throughout the day. 

Still feeling hungry at all times. I blame B12. But I need it so I will continue to inject it. It was certainly a lot easier to stay full at my previous 4500 calorie diet. At 3000 per day, I sometimes go to bed hungry  :Frown:  But it's all good. It's all about results, right? It's a lifestyle thing. Not much you can do about that, but I think the length of this cycle will develop a great deal of discipline and consistency for me, resulting in a satisfactory diet without the hunger. 

Man I can't wait for Mast time! Almost more excited about it than Primo. lol. It's like Primo x2 with the 2 compounds. Looking forward to being marbleized and seeing a spider web on my chest. Around week 5 or 6 I typically begin to get a nice tan on tren. Which I love because it somewhat blends my into my pigmentation. 

I've been VERY cautious not to injure my shoulder. Even at the hotel this weekend, I made sure I untuck the bed sheets slowly and with both hands. lol. My shoulder seem to be getting more and more susceptible to injury the older I get. It's a good thing though, keeps me alert and maintains my progress. I will however, be stretching a bit longer before workouts and exercising the shoulder with light weights prior to heavy lifting. Don't want to hear that nasty popping sound again!

The broad that's been helping me cook my meals will be out of town for a few days. So poor me, I will have to make my own food. This should be fun! I really don't mind as I am taking the next couple of days off. I've been lurking the hell out of the Recipe forum in the nutrition section. Might have to get *gbrice* involved here! Also looking up tons of recipes online. So I'll be hitting up whole foods tomorrow morning for some grocery shopping. And OMG I'm out of Almond butter. Kill me now! A tablespoon of that usually holds me over when I'm starving 20 minutes after a meal. lol. 

I plan on getting some blood work done around 10 weeks into the cycle. This will be quite interesting to see considering the new subQ injections of test. You know... After my first injection I thought to myself... why the heck have I not been doing this all along?? Anyways, of course I will update with that blood work once it comes around. I'll be getting a full panel. Including a sensitive E2 assay, of course. 

Well, that does it for this week's update. Again, thank you all for the kind words, following this log and all the support you've provided. 


_Previous Updates:_

During each update, I will post all *DIRECT LINKS* to the previous updates so that you can minimize your search efforts. Here are this weeks links:
_
-- > Click here for update # 1
-- > Click here for update # 2_
_-- > Click here for update # 3_

----------


## MickeyKnox

If youre ever out of work i think you'd make an fantastic interior designer. Everything is so color co-ordinated, include the member's names! lol 

Once again, excellent update Aust! And i agree with you, slower gains are much better. I believe the muscle is more dense when developed slower. I have no evidence of this however, just my personal opinion.

----------


## austinite

> If youre ever out of work i think you'd make an fantastic interior designer. Everything is so color co-ordinated, include the member's names! lol 
> 
> Once again, excellent update Aust! And i agree with you, slower gains are much better. I believe the muscle is more dense when developed slower. I have no evidence of this however, just my personal opinion.


What the heck are you talking about, *MickeyKnox*??

haha. Thanks brother!

----------


## AXx

Awesome as always brother. I'm anxious to see the sub-q bloodwork as well. 

Keep it up, you motivate more people than you are aware of. Always like to see one of my boys being so smart, lol. Good job.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Once again no disappointment. Thanks for logging this. I get so pumped reading this

----------


## austinite

> Awesome as always brother. I'm anxious to see the sub-q bloodwork as well. 
> 
> Keep it up, you motivate more people than you are aware of. Always like to see one of my boys being so smart, lol. Good job.


Me too! Thanks for the kind words!  :Smilie: 




> Once again no disappointment. Thanks for logging this. I get so pumped reading this


 Ha. Glad you like it and thanks for following, brother!




> Damn Austinite awesome thread!! The amount of info you're packing in is quite impressive and very informative, thanks for taking the time to keep such a detailed log!!


Thanks BW! I see you havent changed your name yet!! haha. 




> just finding this austinite, great thread! 
> 
> i do too much whoring and don't make it in here
> 
> keep up the great progress


Thank you buddy! 




> great log bro, ive been lurking trying to keep up...anyways nice work, keep it up...


Thanks a lot man. Much appreciated. Hope you're doing well. 




> Awesome thread Austinite, thanks for putting in the time to share with us


There he is!  :Smilie:  Thank you fit! I appreciate it man!




> I am back from honey moon Aus. Thread is going great and your recent body pod was good imo..
> Thanks for updates


Welcome back!! Congrats again, friend!!




> Looking forward to this wks update.


 hehe, there you go  :Wink: 




> ^^^^Me too.


Just for you, stpete  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

This is seriously like a full time job doing all that plus the log! Great thread Austinite!

----------


## austinite

> This is seriously like a full time job doing all that plus the log! Great thread Austinite!


lol. sure seems like it! Thank you kel!

----------


## Dukkit

I dont think Ill ever start a log now...

No way it would even come close to being as clean and outlined as yours. 

lol

----------


## ineedauser

No one even looks at my log... Hahaha. :-(

----------


## RaginCajun

i think you are right in regards to the with magnesium, or maybe you had a lot of H20 intake rapidly, or the mcdonalds!!!!!!!!!!!!

are you taking anything for liver protection? just curious

get it!

----------


## austinite

> i think you are right in regards to the with magnesium, or maybe you had a lot of H20 intake rapidly, or the mcdonalds!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> are you taking anything for liver protection? just curious
> 
> get it!


lol, no mcdonalds for me  :Smilie:  Yes I take NAC

----------


## austinite

> I dont think Ill ever start a log now...
> 
> No way it would even come close to being as clean and outlined as yours. 
> 
> lol


Well this log just increased in value because you posted  :Wink:  Thanks for the kind words pal. I'd follow your log anytime!

----------


## farewel

Solid. I am likly to copy this on my next cycle. Looks like your getting solid results.

----------


## calstate23

*Last night for example, I dreamt that I was at a birthday party with a bunch of kids. Some girl was talking to me the entire time. I remember she was SUPER HOT! But her voice was VERY annoying. I kept trying to end the conversation but she would not shut up. So I ask her to come with me. I go to backyard with her. We head over behind a tool shed of some sort. I wrapped a garden hose around her neck and killed her. Pretty Fvcked up, huh? So I drop her on the ground and turn around to walk away and the entire party visitors including all the kids were all standing there looking at me. All I could think of at that point is what the hell did I just do? My life is over... and I woke up. FVCK THAT*

Love the description of the dream....Either two things..You're watching to much Forensic Files before you go to sleep or we have a convicted felon with a guilty conscious...Ha ha

----------


## calstate23

*Day 1*
Chest | Triceps | Delts

*Day 2*
Back | Biceps | Shoulders | Traps

*Day 3*
Legs | Calves | Abs

*Day 4*
OFF




_Rinse and repeat....._


You're going to hit shoulders back to back??

----------


## gearbox

> I dont think Ill ever start a log now...
> 
> No way it would even come close to being as clean and outlined as yours.
> 
> lol


He set the bar way to high!

----------


## austinite

> *Last night for example, I dreamt that I was at a birthday party with a bunch of kids. Some girl was talking to me the entire time. I remember she was SUPER HOT! But her voice was VERY annoying. I kept trying to end the conversation but she would not shut up. So I ask her to come with me. I go to backyard with her. We head over behind a tool shed of some sort. I wrapped a garden hose around her neck and killed her. Pretty Fvcked up, huh? So I drop her on the ground and turn around to walk away and the entire party visitors including all the kids were all standing there looking at me. All I could think of at that point is what the hell did I just do? My life is over... and I woke up. FVCK THAT*
> 
> Love the description of the dream....Either two things..You're watching to much Forensic Files before you go to sleep or we have a convicted felon with a guilty conscious...Ha ha


lmao. maybe it's the walking dead! 




> You're going to hit shoulders back to back??


No. I still haven't decided what to do yet. 3:1 is too long of a day for me. Not sure why I put delts in with chest. Abs most likely and leave legs for their own day. I have a feeling I will try this and quickly go back to my old routine. Can't lift that long like I did when I was in my 20's!

----------


## Buster Brown

Nice job as usual, such the overachiever! Do you always space your chest and shoulders workouts a day apart? My shoulders would have no part of that and I now have to stick back day in between chest and shoulders.

----------


## austinite

> Nice job as usual, such the overachiever! Do you always space your chest and shoulders workouts a day apart? My shoulders would have no part of that and I now have to stick back day in between chest and shoulders.


Thanks BB. No, I normally do chest/shoulders/back/Legs/OFF - But I do space them out when I'm off cycle.

----------


## Wazz

A must watch thread! Good luck! Kill it!

----------


## boxa06

Hey aus well done on this log. So much detail! 

Did it hurt when you hit the nerve in your quad? Curious because I like quad injections..

----------


## austinite

> Hey aus well done on this log. So much detail! 
> 
> Did it hurt when you hit the nerve in your quad? Curious because I like quad injections..


Thanks buddy. Did not hurt at all.  :Smilie:

----------


## boxa06

> Thanks buddy. Did not hurt at all.


How did you know it was a nerve? Did your leg spasm or something lol

----------


## austinite

> How did you know it was a nerve? Did your leg spasm or something lol


Big time. F'd up my pin and cut me up. Swole up for a day or so.

----------


## boxa06

> Big time. F'd up my pin and cut me up. Swole up for a day or so.


Ohh man that sucks!

Keep up the good work bro  :Smilie:

----------


## havanakid

lol...lol..Im laughing because on your 10/21 even though it was an excellent post the one thing that caught my attention right away is the dessert on your cheat meal.Bro is that chocolate tuxedo the one from the cheesecake factory cause that is my favorite cheesecake there.I loooove it.Yes that is where I cheat on my diet twice everyother week and Im not afraid to admit it.lol

----------


## austinite

> lol...lol..Im laughing because on your 10/21 even though it was an excellent post the one thing that caught my attention right away is the dessert on your cheat meal.Bro is that chocolate tuxedo the one from the cheesecake factory cause that is my favorite cheesecake there.I loooove it.Yes that is where I cheat on my diet twice everyother week and Im not afraid to admit it.lol


lmao. YES, it's the only thing I will get from cheesecake factory!

----------


## havanakid

> lmao. YES, it's the only thing I will get from cheesecake factory!


lol..hey thanks for being a good sport and replying to me.It was silly of my part but I couldnt help it.That cheesecake and the dulce de leche one are my absolute favorites.You gotta endulge everyonce in a while and that as far as desserts are concerned is the right place to do it.Thanks brother keep up the good work.Glad things are goin fine in your cycle.Mine has been excellent as well.Only issue is blood pressure but IM taking my med to keep it under control.

----------


## gearbox

> lmao. YES, it's the only thing I will get from cheesecake factory!


I do not permit this kind of the behavior  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> I do not permit this kind of the behavior


You weren't supposed to see that! Dang it. Just got busted. Sorry GB. last one!

----------


## milky01623

Dudes I so envy you lol

We have nothing like that in the uk and what's worse is the only cheesecakes we get are like lemon,strawberry etc
Dang I need to emigrate !!!!!!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Dudes I so envy you lol
> 
> We have nothing like that in the uk and what's worse is the only cheesecakes we get are like lemon,strawberry etc
> Dang I need to emigrate !!!!!!


Man u got crispy cream!!!!!!!!!

----------


## milky01623

> Man u got crispy cream!!!!!!!!!


Just but they're really expensive like £1 each or thereabouts

----------


## kelkel

> No one even looks at my log... Hahaha. :-(


My wife ignores mine too....

----------


## milky01623

> My wife ignores mine too....


Since starting trt my wife's can't miss mine ;-)

----------


## fit2bOld

Thanks for the update Austinite, setting the bar pretty high.......

----------


## austinite

> Thanks for the update Austinite, setting the bar pretty high.......


Thank you very much, Fit! Means alot coming from you  :Smilie:

----------


## stpete

Are you EVER going to get back in the gym? haha...

Just got back to my favorite friends after a little unwanted layoff.

PM me when you can bro. Tried you but your page was a little messed up. Maybe server issues right now? not sure...

----------


## austinite

> Are you EVER going to get back in the gym? haha...
> 
> Just got back to my favorite friends after a little unwanted layoff.
> 
> PM me when you can bro. Tried you but your page was a little messed up. Maybe server issues right now? not sure...


LOL! Good to have you back bro! Thanks for checking in!

----------


## Gioz

I have a question Austine:
because 22settimane? not too long?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Thank you very much, Fit! Means alot coming from you


So if i said that, it wouldn't mean anything?? lol

Btw, nice human touch with the new avi bro - looking good.

----------


## austinite

> So if i said that, it wouldn't mean anything?? lol
> 
> Btw, nice human touch with the new avi bro - looking good.


lol, of course brother. Lot's of people don't actually know Fit's history. Quite remarkable. 

AVI just for you, now get off my back, you EQ loving whore!  :Wink:

----------


## MickeyKnox

haha

----------


## MickeyKnox

I know youre a little busy with the woman in your life these days, especially all jacked up on tren , but I think we're missing an update here bro? 

And i want brighter pastel colors this time.

----------


## austinite

> I know youre a little busy with the woman in your life these days, especially all jacked up on tren , but I think we're missing an update here bro?
> 
> And i want brighter pastel colors this time.


Yes. Really sorry. Work has consumed me lately. But I already started the update. Still have the edit box open. I will try and finish before the weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yes. Really sorry. *Work has consumed me lately*. But I already started the update. Still have the edit box open. I will try and finish before the weekend.


work? what is that stuff?

----------


## austinite

> work? what is that stuff?


Lol. It's what pays for the primo!!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Yes. Really sorry. Work has consumed me lately. But I already started the update. Still have the edit box open. I will try and finish before the weekend.


Take your time, just my way of letting you know im here and supporting your efforts.  :Smilie:

----------


## Trying-Hard

> Take your time, just my way of letting you know im here and supporting your efforts.


aww, you are a nice fella, Mickey! =)

austinite, hope all is going well with cycle so far.

----------


## Buster Brown

Looking forward to some updates when you get a chance. hope all is well.

----------


## gearbox

I may have to update for everyone  :Smilie:  he is busy keeping the company afloat  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

> aww, you are a nice fella, Mickey! =)
> 
> austinite, hope all is going well with cycle so far.


Gotta let a brother know youre routing for him.

----------


## mojo999

> I may have to update for everyone  he is busy keeping the company afloat


Haha.. the company he's working "at" or the company he's working "on"...  :Wink:  Hehe.. No pressure Austinite, post it when u can bro... just put DLB back on will ya...  :LOL:

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Thought I would check in on you, its been a while. Sorry to hear about insomnia and hope that subsides soon! Wow I hope to be able to calculate everything like you do one day. You get blood work and know exactly what to change and adjust. Maybe on my next cycle I will get blood work and you can help me break it down and interpret it. So going Sub Q with injections huh. I have heard of this, but just thought if it was going into muscle it would be more effective. Let us know how your blood results read, if test levels are still where they should be. If I did the Sub Q with Test could I use a slin pin or would the oil be to thick to for that? Well best of luck with this beastly cycle!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome: 

read the first page and thought dang...what are u not taking??? 

wishing u the best  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

*Days 22 through 43 (6 weeks in):*

*Quick Note:* Sorry for the late update. It's been a ridiculous few weeks and I really haven't had any time for anything other than work and gym. By the time I get back, I just have no energy to update lately. I'll browse around and post in the forums, which is a lot more fun than updating this damn log. But whatever, I'll post here what I can to keep everyone in the loop.


_Injections:_

Since you already pretty much know my injection schedule you can probably refer to my previous posts. I'm still averaging about 23 CC's. But that's about to increase very soon!! As you know my good old friend MASTERON is coming to visit me for 10 weeks. He should be arriving in a couple of weeks  :Wink:  - Let's get this party started! Marbleizing effects: ON! But FUK, I haven't done the math yet but I believe I'll be looking at over 30 CC's per week for the 4 weeks that it crosses paths with the original compounds. My poor muscles are scarred. 


*Subcutaneous Injections Update:*

This, to be honest has been an outstanding experience. Totally discomfort free. Almost tempted to inject more than 1/2 a CC at a time, but the stories I hear about lumping keeps me at bay. Super easy. I prod the area first to make sure it's clear and hit it and done. Super easy and highly recommended. Of course since I haven't done blood work lately I can't speak of the effects on my E2 levels, but from everything I hear, I might be able to lower my AI dose at this stage. I'll have to pick *kelkel*'s brain on that one. But I know the answer... get blood work!


*Side Effects:*

*1.* *Acne * NEW! * :* Well, here it is ass expected around week 6. Acne has finally made it's appearance. But a little unexpected real estate coverage this time. Typically I get some acne on my shoulders and most certainly on my back. This time, however, along with back and shoulders, I'm seeing some acne on my stomach of all things. Really never experienced acne in that area. Nothing major at all, maybe 4 zits total. Just an odd place for me to get acne. Luckily the face is clear as usual. I'll probably introduce accutane @ 10 mg daily starting week 8 or so. *

2.**Aggression* ** NEW! * :*Aggression decided to show up a few days ago. This is a great thing for me. Please do not confuse aggression with violence or rage, those are not even remotely related. Aggression is a great thing for me, especially at the gym. Nothing seems intimidating at the gym, I can load up bars with plates and feel like a powerhouse and nothing will stop me. As Ronnie would say... "Nothing but a peanut!".
*
2.* *Nightmares:* This is good news here. Since my last update, I haven't really had any nightmares. Heck I don't even recall any dreams whatsoever. So I'm certainly happy about that.
*
3.* *Night Sweats:* OK. These sweats are still hanging around, however, it seems to have lessened it's frequency drastically. If you recall I was getting sweats nearly every other day, sometimes several days in a row. This week, for example, I only had 1 night of sweats. This has absolutely made a huge difference in my sleep; as I am able to sleep longer than my previous average of a few hours per night. I feel much better, of course. 

*4.* *Insomnia:* No change here, still staying up late every night. But at least I'm getting better sleep now that I am not having nightmares and the night sweats have dropped considerably. 

*5.* *Headaches:* Completely gone. If you check my last couple of updates I had severe headaches and seemed to get better and now they are gone. Hooray!


_Diet & Nutrition:
_
Diet is still clean, TDEE & macro-nutrient conscious. I did however, run into a problem for a week or so when my hired cook had to leave town suddenly. But she is back now and all is good. I had to get pretty creative with what little I had. It was interesting to say the least. I ended up cheating a few times and *gearbox* chewed my ass out a few times. Not really, well, kinda  :Wink:  - but he's been a great support for me and I've implemented much of his advice. So he should be happy to know that I have cut out all cheat meals!! Go ahead GB, pat me on the back!!

In other nutritional news, I've removed Ezekiel bread from my diet. This really sucked but I've managed to increase carbs elsewhere so that's that. Liquid intake has not changed. Still maintaining a gallon of water daily and 3 liters of diet green tea. Get's old really fast but long cycles are boring anyway. 


_Supplement Updates:_

Thanks to *Times Roman*, who pointed me in the right direction to purchase powders for my Nitric Oxide formula. If you recall, I had a plan to take several compounds but no where on earth could I find them all combined into one. So here is what I did...

Purchased L-Arginine powder
Purchased L-Cystiene powder
Purchased L-Lysine powder

I combined all 3 into capsules to make my own product. This was my greatest accomplishment! lol. Not really, but it saved me hundreds of dollars. Literally. Not to mention, I am now taking 3 tablets daily vs before when I was taking 12 tablets. You just can't beat that! Thanks again, TR. 

I gotta tell ya, the pumps I get from these are ridiculous. Not to mention the level of vascularity that appears during a workout. 

*HOMEMADE NITRIC OXIDE CAPS*
*CURRENT NO LEVELS*




_These are the caps that I made. This is the first batch and should last me quite a while. I have tons of powder left so I can make plenty more. I probably have enough for a couple years! And I paid less than what I would have paid for a 3 month supply had I taken these individually._ 
_When I first got these test strips, I was showing no color at all. I had nothing. Gradually started to increase with my supplements and finally got into the normal range. I'm shooting for Optimal however, at 300+. Hopefully soon!_





_Morning Weigh In:
_
Shame on me. Haven't been checking daily. But I am happy to announce that I weighed in this morning at *213 lbs*. I've never bulked this slowly before. This is quite interesting because I am really able to manage fat gain so much better. As a matter of fact, I have cut back a bit on cardio, which I gotta tell you... feels damn good. I love hitting the weights and going home. Not too shabby @ *13.91 BF %*. Remember, my goal is 225 lbs at or less than 11% BF. So I still have until around mid January to reach my bulking goal, at this pace, it should be no problem at all. Then my favorite part kicks in... the CUT! Can't wait. Slow and steady wins the race.


_Workout Routine Changes:_

As mentioned in my last log I was considering *stpete*'s 3:1 workout protocol. I have finally implemented this a couple weeks ago. I am happy to announce that it has been quite successful for me. It's nice to have a break a day earlier than usual and of course, the ability to hit muscle groups more frequently. 

_Here is the new workout routine:_

*Day 1*
Chest | Triceps

*Day 2*
Legs | Abs

*Day 3*
Back | Biceps | Shoulders

*Day 4*
OFF




*Take note*, that I don't hammer on my shoulders as much as most will. My shoulders grow very fast and I have to be cautious with them so I don't look like a synthol freak. This is why it's not a problem for me to incorporate them into an already heavy day. 


_Changes in Exercise Methods:_

*Upright Rows:* I am no longer using bars for upright rows. When I did use bars, they would take their toll on my wrists. My wrists, especially my left for some reason would turn into Rice Krispies with all the Snap, Crackle & Pop. So now I have switched to *Single Arm Dumbbell Uprights*. 

Thanks to *basline_9* for posting the video of Jim Cordova's method. *Click here to see the thread containing the video*. 

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Bicep Curls:* I have been using a new (new to me) method for targeting the bicep peak. Some refer to it as *Standing Concentration Curls* or Bent over Curls. This method was quite shocking. I was unable to curl my normal dumbbell weight. Almost cut weight down to 30% ! It puts much more resistance on the muscle and the pumps are far better than standard curls. Wow, very impressive. I'll never go back. The idea is that you grab a dumbbell while standing, lean down and curl sideways from the bottom up. You have got to try this. 

Thanks to *marcus300* for posting the video of Mercola Peak Fitness' method. *Click here to see the thread containing the video*. 

_
Final Thoughts:_

It's been quite a hectic few weeks for me at work. It has completely consumed me and there is still more to come! Luckily I've managed my time well enough to maintain enough time at the gym and stay on my injection schedule. Unfortunately the log suffered with a lack of updates. But hey, I'm still here!

To add to the chaos, I've been hanging out with a new broad that seems to really get my attention. Needless to say, Liquid Cialis is in use with full force!! haha - having a great time with her but it's been very difficult on my diet. You know how it is when you start going out with someone and it's still in the early stages where you're both allover each other. I've been going out with her, eating out, etc... certainly not good for diet but I am being as careful as possible. It's so easy to order food and really never a chance of it being good for you. So I've been sticking to salads with no dressing, steaks, sweet potatoes, etc... 

Anyway, I had a fun incident at the gym the other day. I was getting ready to incline press a pair of dumbbells. So I picked up a pair of 120's and threw them on my knees. I take a deep breath, kick my right knee up and then the left. I knew something was wrong right then when my left arm started veering to the left. To avoid injury I dropped it. I was kinda pissed so I asked a fellow gym goer to help me. Incredibly rare that I ask for help, but I wasn't going to let that dumbbell get the best of me. So I asked a guy about my size to help push my elbows together once I kick them up in the air. I only need help with the 1st lift, after that I can fly on my own. 

Well, I kicked them up in the air and the idiot is barely putting any pressure on my elbows. I said "Push bro, push!". Fuking shit, I dropped them again. Really dude? Whatever... I just said I would pick up the 100's. To my surprise, I get a juice-head nod from a couple benches away. I just shook my head in disappointment. So he walks over and says come on... one more try... I said fuk it, why not. So I kick up the 120's and this beast grabs my wrists and pulls them up and let's go. I was set. Pushed 7 reps and dropped them. I really gotta get that shoulder fixed. So now I have a spotter I can trust. Very cool cat by the way. He is running a gram of each tren and test. Both short esters. 

Well that just about does it for this update. Again I apologize for the lack of updates and I will certainly try to do better going forward.


_Direct Short Cuts to Previous Updates:_

_-- > Click here for update # 1
-- > Click here for update # 2
-- > Click here for update # 3
__-- > Click here for update # 4_

 :Welcome:

----------


## RaginCajun

Nice update!

Ever thought of doing cables for upright rows? May help out the wrists some. 

Seems like the new thing is subQ test shots, when I get my BF lower, I plan on putting together a cycle.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Excellent write up as usual! Id rather you be late than not update at all bro! 

I'm unable do the SubQ yet. My friend tried it and ended up with two large lumps that he needed antibiotics to reduce the inflammation. Maybe ill revisit that protocol later on down the road.

Im glad to hear that your sides have diminished a bit and are giving you a break. Not getting enough sleep can be a major setback on your hard work. 

I watched the two vids and will incorporate them both this wk. Thanks for the links. 

Next update, you be engaged.. :Wink:

----------


## MickeyKnox

I just re-read your update and realized you're throwing around 120's for incline??? and your cycle hasn't really kicked in yet?? Thats damn good bro!

----------


## Trying-Hard

Worst thing ever (not really, but almost) is having a spotter that is clueless. When going heavy, that first rep takes the most out of you and it is crucial that the spotter does almost as much work (if not more) than you on that first rep when getting them up and set up. 

Good job on the 120s man!

----------


## mojo999

Excellent update bro. Its very encouraging to see someone improve so much. Your determination is exemplary!!!

----------


## ineedauser

120lbs incline... Lmfao


I just PRed doing 120lbs DBs on FLAT bench! Hahahahaha! Man that blows

----------


## ineedauser

By the way, I couldn't find the link to the video on the curl for a peak bicep. When I click the link, it just brings me to your week 6 update post. My genetic gifts are NOT in my bicep peak... :-/ so any help would be awesome.

----------


## austinite

> 120lbs incline... Lmfao
> 
> I just PRed doing 120lbs DBs on FLAT bench! Hahahahaha! Man that blows


What does pred mean bro?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> What does pred mean bro?


X2. Inquiring minds want to know.

----------


## ineedauser

PRed... Hahahahaha. Sorry. That is me forgetting I'm typing that in. PRed = P Red. Also known as personal record. I added the "ed" to show past tense.

----------


## stpete

Another nice update. And i think your goal is well within reach.

Keep up the good work, buddy!

----------


## SportbikerKid

in on epic log

----------


## AASnOOb

this is amazing.

subbed for your amazing commitment and mind blowing cycle!

Good luck brother, and best wishes!

----------


## gearbox

Great work aus.
Hope work calms down for you so you can focus on the ultimate goal  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Great work aus.
> Hope work calms down for you so you can focus on the ultimate goal


Its not work that's tying him up  :Wink:

----------


## gearbox

Is he stalking Shol'va again. Aus you need to move on  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

Lol ^^

----------


## Buster Brown

Hey Austinite, What is your take on the Nitric Oxide? Have read a little about it but haven't heard any solid testimony yet, what do you think?

----------


## austinite

> Hey Austinite, What is your take on the Nitric Oxide? Have read a little about it but haven't heard any solid testimony yet, what do you think?


I love it. As you see I made my own. NO will boost endurance, sex, alertness and blood circulation. Although temporary, the pumps and vascularity during a workout are always nice and encouraging. Keeping your NO levels at or above 300 is only a good thing. Studies have shown to increase memory by boosting communication intra-cellularly (brain, nerves, etc...)

----------


## warmouth

It is officially pic time! Just make a password and give it to a select few  :Wink:  Another thing while were on the subQ topic. Do you think this would suffice for tren , primo, deca , etc? Or is this just for test?

----------


## Lunk1

I wish I had the guts to run a gram of tren ! This 750 has me on 3-4 hours sleep and smelling like a gym rat from all the increased sweating. You relate I'm sure!

----------


## t-dogg

> What does pred mean bro?



Personal recorded.

Good updates man!

----------


## stpete

> I wish I had the guts to run a gram of tren! This 750 has me on 3-4 hours sleep and smelling like a gym rat from all the increased sweating. You relate I'm sure!


That's the least of my worries on that much tren . Little story:

I ran 200mgs tren and 200mgs prop EOD for what was supposed to be 8 weeks but it was cut to 5 after the following incident.

Stuck on I-275 traffic in Tampa on a hot Friday afternoon. Traffic literally stopped. I got so mad after about 3 miles of that shit(no air in my mustang) i was about to put my car in park right there in the middle of the freeway and start walking. Let someone else deal with the car i didn't give fvck. Well, finally made it home but not before stopping to get a 12 pack. At the time i was in the process of moving to the beach but living in a trailer for a few weeks till the move was complete and i paid by the week. Well, i was fuming when i got home. Walked up the steps and didn't even think about using my keys, i kicked the padlocked door open and it never crossed my mind to do otherwise. The door handle penetrated the wall opposite and stayed in the wall. I open a beer and start pacing. Pop another beer in about 2 seconds. About that time the owner of the place comes over and asks what the hell my problem was, did i need him to call the police. I said, "call the police and your head will be right next to that door handle. Sorry, but you need to leave. And leave now! I'll fix the damage." The asshole called the law. They questioned me and left.

I decided to keep tren to a minimum after that. hahaha...

Sorry Austin, just thought i'd share that cause i had forgotten about it and it's kinda funny to look back on.

----------


## austinite

> That's the least of my worries on that much tren . Little story:
> 
> I ran 200mgs tren and 200mgs prop EOD for what was supposed to be 8 weeks but it was cut to 5 after the following incident.
> 
> Stuck on I-275 traffic in Tampa on a hot Friday afternoon. Traffic literally stopped. I got so mad after about 3 miles of that shit(no air in my mustang) i was about to put my car in park right there in the middle of the freeway and start walking. Let someone else deal with the car i didn't give fvck. Well, finally made it home but not before stopping to get a 12 pack. At the time i was in the process of moving to the beach but living in a trailer for a few weeks till the move was complete and i paid by the week. Well, i was fuming when i got home. Walked up the steps and didn't even think about using my keys, i kicked the padlocked door open and it never crossed my mind to do otherwise. The door handle penetrated the wall opposite and stayed in the wall. I open a beer and start pacing. Pop another beer in about 2 seconds. About that time the owner of the place comes over and asks what the hell my problem was, did i need him to call the police. I said, "call the police and your head will be right next to that door handle. Sorry, but you need to leave. And leave now! I'll fix the damage." The asshole called the law. They questioned me and left.
> 
> I decided to keep tren to a minimum after that. hahaha...
> 
> Sorry Austin, just thought i'd share that cause i had forgotten about it and it's kinda funny to look back on.


Wow. How come I've never heard this one before?? I'm actually glad you shared this. I'll take anything at pretty high doses, but I'm always careful with Tren. There is such a thing as "too much tren", I don't care how slow a responder you are. My highest dose was 560 and even that is mind-altering. 

Good post stpete. That owner is one lucky mofo!

----------


## stpete

haha...Something about Lunk mentioning the dosage and my brain clicked. i dunno, i forget shit sometimes. I used to handle tren pretty good. But in the last 4-5 years it has progressively gotten worse. But i get good gains from 100mgs EOD w/ a nice test dose.

The owner was actually a pretty cool guy. I had a bad day and the tren was fuel to the fire. I lowered the tren to 100mgs 2 days later. And it took me all damn day one saturday to fix that freakin hole. He was constantly doing QC on me. haha..

----------


## Lunk1

> Wow. How come I've never heard this one before?? I'm actually glad you shared this. I'll take anything at pretty high doses, but I'm always careful with Tren . There is such a thing as "too much tren", I don't care how slow a responder you are. My highest dose was 560 and even that is mind-altering. 
> 
> Good post stpete. That owner is one lucky mofo!


Up till now 500 was my biggest but to be honest Atominis 800mg run and a few others really got me intruiged about how a bump to 750 would feel. This may be my limit! I don't thing a gram is in my future! I have even notice my attitude and patience on here as changed lol.

Sorry to Jack this A. Carry on!

----------


## austinite

> Up till now 500 was my biggest but to be honest Atominis 800mg run and a few others really got me intruiged about how a bump to 750 would feel. This may be my limit! I don't thing a gram is in my future! I have even notice my attitude and patience on here as changed lol.
> 
> Sorry to Jack this A. Carry on!


750 is beast mode. I dont now if I like tren that much. But one of these days, I may experiment.

----------


## gearbox

I did 400 a week and couldn't control the sweating through my button up shirts. I had to stop just from the sweating alone. 
But the insomnia is bitch too

----------


## austinite

> I did 400 a week and couldn't control the sweating through my button up shirts. I had to stop just from the sweating alone. 
> But the insomnia is bitch too


Please let me use T3 for a month  :Frown:  Can I?

----------


## Buster Brown

> I love it. As you see I made my own. NO will boost endurance, sex, alertness and blood circulation. Although temporary, the pumps and vascularity during a workout are always nice and encouraging. Keeping your NO levels at or above 300 is only a good thing. Studies have shown to increase memory by boosting communication intra-cellularly (brain, nerves, etc...)


Good to know, will add it to the arsenal.

----------


## ineedauser

Where did you get your NO? I will have to do some research on this. Sounds a bit like a miracle drug

----------


## austinite

> Where did you get your NO? I will have to do some research on this. Sounds a bit like a miracle drug


Pm me.

----------


## fit2bOld

Great update Autinite, good you got a spotter that has a brain, always a great help getting to the next level!!

----------


## austinite

> Great update Autinite, good you got a spotter that has a brain, always a great help getting to the next level!!


Thank you fit!!

----------


## ineedauser

> Pm me.


I sent a PM

----------


## mojo999

Hey bro... How's things progressing? Hope you didn't bailed out bro... still rooting for ya here..  :Big Grin:

----------


## MickeyKnox

Hey, Im feeling a little ripped off here. I paid for front row seats and feel like im in the nose bleeds. Where's the updates homey?

(i know i know, if i keep complaining _you'll_ give me a nose bleed..lol)

----------


## stpete

I think he's focusing a lot more on "cardio" lately. I'm sure the next update will be well worth the wait.  :LOL:

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I think he's focusing a lot more on "*moving*" lately. I'm sure the next update will be well worth the wait.


I fixed it.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## stpete

Say it ain't so. haha....

----------


## MickeyKnox

We are all still here brother. Hope everything is going well.  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

"Hello, Is there anybody in there? Just nod if you can hear me...Is there anyone home?"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jySUpMqmzd4

----------


## mojo999

Come on, now, i hear you're feeling down, i can ease your pain get u on your feet again.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## MickeyKnox

Austinite has gone into hiding for his own safety. (something to do with the owner of a Gentleman's Club and a stripper)

He and Salvatore "Sammy Bull" Gravano are sharing a safe house located deep in the Louisiana bayou where the men are men, the sheep are nervous, and the mosquitoes are the size of Blue Jays. 

We hope to get word from Austinite soon..his taxes are due and his employees are making off like bandits with his once prosperous business.

----------


## Far from massive

Hey thankx to St Pete for sharing your story,

I had a simalar deal after an extended blast on a gram plus of TrenA and MastP it wound up costing me my job and in the process when the director fired me and shook my hand I was right on the edge of rotating his hand and extending his arm and snapping his elbow, its likely the only thing that prevented it was there was a women present in the office.

I look back on it now and the amount of irratability that I had at work along with giving serious consideration to breaking someones arm is totally out of character for me and on top of that at 57 with an extensive criminal background its unlikely the court system would have seen any humour in it.

So while the general concept of roid rage is totally overblown, I really don't feel that minimizing the potential of Tren in particular, to cause abnormal levels of irratability and set off outburts of rage, is doing our less experienced members any good either.

Footnote: Currently on 300mg of Test C a week and docile as a lamb :-)

----------


## stpete

You're welcome FFM. Glad to hear you were able to keep your cool. And that's a lot of tren buddy. haha...

I swear i can do 1,200mgs test and a few other goodies w/no negative issues(maybe a little irritable at times) to mention. I like it that way now. 

Now, where is this Austinite guy? Is he still a member here? hahahaahaa.....

----------


## t-gunz

> That's the least of my worries on that much tren . Little story:
> 
> I ran 200mgs tren and 200mgs prop EOD for what was supposed to be 8 weeks but it was cut to 5 after the following incident.
> 
> Stuck on I-275 traffic in Tampa on a hot Friday afternoon. Traffic literally stopped. I got so mad after about 3 miles of that shit(no air in my mustang) i was about to put my car in park right there in the middle of the freeway and start walking. Let someone else deal with the car i didn't give fvck. Well, finally made it home but not before stopping to get a 12 pack. At the time i was in the process of moving to the beach but living in a trailer for a few weeks till the move was complete and i paid by the week. Well, i was fuming when i got home. Walked up the steps and didn't even think about using my keys, i kicked the padlocked door open and it never crossed my mind to do otherwise. The door handle penetrated the wall opposite and stayed in the wall. I open a beer and start pacing. Pop another beer in about 2 seconds. About that time the owner of the place comes over and asks what the hell my problem was, did i need him to call the police. I said, "call the police and your head will be right next to that door handle. Sorry, but you need to leave. And leave now! I'll fix the damage." The asshole called the law. They questioned me and left.
> 
> I decided to keep tren to a minimum after that. hahaha...
> 
> Sorry Austin, just thought i'd share that cause i had forgotten about it and it's kinda funny to look back on.


good idea to keep tren at a min lol

----------


## t-dogg

> Austinite has gone into hiding for his own safety. (something to do with the owner of a Gentleman's Club and a stripper)
> 
> He and Salvatore "Sammy Bull" Gravano are sharing a safe house located deep in the Louisiana bayou where the men are men, the sheep are nervous, and the mosquitoes are the size of Blue Jays.
> 
> We hope to get word from Austinite soon..his taxes are due and his employees are making off like bandits with his once prosperous business.


Love me some strippers.

----------


## jrlabat

really liking this log!! I'm diff learning a lot

----------


## Soar

Crazy cycle lol must look like a human tank by now

----------


## t-dogg

Update?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Update?


Youre better of buying a lottery ticket.  :AaMusic3:

----------


## austinite

*UPDATE # 6 --(3.5 months in)

HOLY MOLY! IT'S ANOTHER UPDATE!!?*

*Where in the world was Austinite?*

Well, it all began a couple months ago when I fell in love. I was in heaven, head over heels if you will. If I was doing any better I couldn't stand myself! I got so wrapped up with this girl that I developed tunnel vision and disregarded everything around me. Meanwhile, I was also in the process of moving to a new place. It just so happens that my girls' lease was up and so we decided to move in together. Didn't think that would be a big deal considering she's been staying with me every single night anyways. 

So once we moved in together, everything was kind of chaotic. Boxes everywhere. Little time to unpack. Workload was massive during the holidays as well. This developed a great deal of stress for me. My relationship then began to deteriorate. We broke up several times during this time until finally, a week ago it was absolutely final. During the breakups, I became awfully depressed. I even missed a few workouts and a couple of injections. That's how bad it was. Even my diet went to shit for a short while. 

Very disappointed in myself for putting myself in this situation and getting off track. But now that I'm back to reality, I'm back on track and more determined than ever. Of course, this comes with a few minor changes.

So let's get this bad boy started...

_INJECTIONS:_

Everything is back to normal with injections. The only injections I missed were in late December where I did not inject for 5 days. However, I front-loaded (mid cycle!!) and got back on track. Let me tell you... frontloading is not fun when your standard protocol requires 25 to 30 CC per week. That day sucked! Most certainly not recommended but I was willing to take the risk and I got my bloodwork done a week prior and I'm in good shape. 

Masterone started as scheduled. Very excited to get nice and marbleized by this compound. It's been a while since I've seen a spiderweb on my chest. 

_INJECTION COMPLICATIONS:_

 Only problem I had was in my first week in December. I hit a nerve in the right side on my thigh. It was pretty bad. I couldn't walk for about 2 days and limped for a week after that. But it went away and all is good. No leg workouts that week obviously. So that also sucked. Otherwise, all is good. 

_GEAR EFFECTS:_

*1.* Night Sweats are very random but down to a minimum. Sometimes as little as once a week. So I'm not giving it much thoug*ht.* 
*2.* Insomnia. Seemed to go away for a while in December, but now it's back on. Not getting much sleep. Not good. 
*3.* Acne. Very random as well, mostly my shoulders and upper back. Total of about 10 pimples. 
*4.* Headaches. These are on and off by the week. I attribute it to lack of sleep. 
*5.* Retarded ejaculation. (Frankly, I don't believe this is gear related, but I'll throw it in here and explain further below.

 When I first started dating this girl, we were having sex multiple times per day. After about a month of that, it became very difficult for me to ejaculate. It would take me a very long time. Longer than usual. I had no issues with erections, thanks to Cialis. But for the life of me I could not ejaculate. 

 So I decided to go see my endo. She prescribed OxyTocin. (not to be confused with Oxycontin!). Well, that thing did wonders. It's a sub-lingual tab and I was instructed to take it 15 to 20 minutes prior to sex. Let me tell you, I almost lost my load in 2 minutes. I seriously had to stop 20 times during sex to prevent finishing early. So I started taking 1/2 a tab. That seemed to help but still was strong. I quickly found out that not only can I ejaculate on demand, but I can do it more than once! So I no longer had fear of finishing early, because I can continue after. 

 I'm really hoping that this is an isolated incident, possibly just in my head (no pun), I'd hate to keep having to use these tabs, but also glad they're readily available to me. 

_DIET AND NUTRITION:_

The bulking phase is almost over and I should be ready for an 8 week cut here soon. I'm really looking forward to that. Eating like a horse is getting old very quickly. My meals have not been as spread out as I like them to be, however I am still taking in the calories and macro-nutrients as planned. Fats were a little off as I didn't calculate for about 2 weeks in December. 

It's probably time to reevaluate my TDEE once again. Especially now that it's getting closer to cutting time. 

_SUPPLEMENT CHANGES:_

 Since I've been on a Nitric Oxide craze, I decided to change my Cialis protocol to 5mg twice daily, for a total of 10mg daily. This has certainly helped boost my NO levels while keeping blood pressure down. Oh... and awesome boners, too!


*I CHEATED!!!*

 So when December rolled around and my depression reached it's peak, I started to gain fat. This threw me off considerably. I needed to do something about it in order to stay on schedule. So I ordered some T-3 from ar-r.com. I started a protocol as follows:

*Week 1*
*50 mcg*

*Week 2*
*80 mcg*

*Week 3*
*100 mcg*

*Week 4 to current*
*125 mcg*



 The protocol above worked. My body seems to love T3 and takes it like a champ. Zero side effects from T3 and shed the excess fat in no time. I'm staying on it until I start my cut. This certainly wasn't planned for, but neither was my depression and self-induced laziness. 

_CARDIO:_

 Kelkel and stpete should be very happy to hear that I have virtually eliminated cardio from my workouts. I am down to doing about 30 minutes of cardio, 3 times per week. Doing a simple 15 minute fast walk with varying incline and 15 minute run flat. Again, thank you, T3. It really feels good to be able to get a workout done in 45 minutes to an hour tops. I was spending way too much time at the gym, but I needed it initially. 

_WORKOUT ROUTINE:_

 As you know in the past I had attempted to adopt stpete's 3:1 workout. I give him props because this pretty much kicked my ass. I was too worn out. I went back to 4:1 and I feel much better now. Strength has increased drastically at this stage. I feel I can take on anything, but still being cautious to avoid injury. 


_WEIGH IN:_

 I picked up a few pounds, fella's  :Smilie:  I am currently at 219. I have not been to a bodpod so I am off schedule there. But my best guess would be between 12 and 13% and I'm a pretty good judge of my BF. I will schedule a podpod assessment and post results before I begin my cut. 

_FINAL THOUGHTS:_

This has been a roller coaster ride. I apologize for the lack of updates, but sometimes life events simply take over. Don't worry though, this place is still very dear to me and I am here for the long haul. 

It was really a sad breakup I had with my ex. She was so great in so many ways. It's just one of those things where you don't really know someone until you live with them. We just grew apart and realized our lifestyles aren't really compatible. She will most certainly however, be very missed. 

But now it's "Me" time. Time to get back on track. Time to lift with the best of them and eat like a champ. I'm putting all my energy into my physique with a Nothing-can-stop-me-now attitude. 

Hope everyone had a great holiday season and an awesome new year. 2013 baby, let's get big!

_DIRECT SHORTCUTS TO PREVIOUS UPDATES:_

_-- > Click here for update # 1
-- > Click here for update # 2
-- > Click here for update # 3
__-- > Click here for update # 4
-- > Click here for update # 5
_

----------


## kelkel

Glad your back on track Austin! My eyes teared up a bit at the cardio comment!
You mentioned BW. How was your prolactin level?

----------


## austinite

> Glad your back on track Austin! My eyes teared up a bit at the cardio comment!


lmao! Weird how your post showed up before mine. Maybe it's my browser, or you can read my mind!

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see ya back around bud

females, their not suppose to pee standing up!

----------


## austinite

> Glad your back on track Austin! My eyes teared up a bit at the cardio comment!
> You mentioned BW. *How was your prolactin level?*


18 ng/ml -- range < 20 ng/ml

----------


## kelkel

Thinking about reducing it some?

----------


## Granovich

> That's the least of my worries on that much tren . Little story:
> 
> I ran 200mgs tren and 200mgs prop EOD for what was supposed to be 8 weeks but it was cut to 5 after the following incident.
> 
> Stuck on I-275 traffic in Tampa on a hot Friday afternoon. Traffic literally stopped. I got so mad after about 3 miles of that shit(no air in my mustang) i was about to put my car in park right there in the middle of the freeway and start walking. Let someone else deal with the car i didn't give fvck. Well, finally made it home but not before stopping to get a 12 pack. At the time i was in the process of moving to the beach but living in a trailer for a few weeks till the move was complete and i paid by the week. Well, i was fuming when i got home. Walked up the steps and didn't even think about using my keys, i kicked the padlocked door open and it never crossed my mind to do otherwise. The door handle penetrated the wall opposite and stayed in the wall. I open a beer and start pacing. Pop another beer in about 2 seconds. About that time the owner of the place comes over and asks what the hell my problem was, did i need him to call the police. I said, "call the police and your head will be right next to that door handle. Sorry, but you need to leave. And leave now! I'll fix the damage." The asshole called the law. They questioned me and left.
> 
> I decided to keep tren to a minimum after that. hahaha...
> 
> Sorry Austin, just thought i'd share that cause i had forgotten about it and it's kinda funny to look back on.



I seriously enjoyed reading this story
Its like an action movie story LoL
You are awesome man! Hahahhaa

----------


## austinite

> Thinking about reducing it some?


Yeah Im almost maxed out. I can take it down easily.

----------


## milky01623

Sorry to hear about life's little testers :-(

But on an upside it's good to see your moving forward :-)
Keep up the good work dude

----------


## warmouth

I hate to hear all of the set backs. Sort of miss your complementary belittling of newbs, lol. Glad you're back and update is looking on the up and up. Go aus go!

----------


## Buster Brown

Nice to have you back!!!!

----------


## boz

Love the presentation and work that went into this log wd aus.

----------


## t-dogg

Glad to hear your fully back and on track. Life can be crazy thats for sure.

----------


## warmouth

> I hate to hear all of the set backs. Sort of miss your complementary belittling of newbs, lol. Glad you're back and update is looking on the up and up. Go aus go!


Any updates worth mentioning as of late austinite?

----------


## Wizwell

I noticed in one post, you recommended someone on TRT should supplement with DHEA. Because? I am on 400ml test-e, once per month. Any info would be appreciated.

----------


## JWP806

> I noticed in one post, you recommended someone on TRT should supplement with DHEA. Because? I am on 400ml test-e, once per month. Any info would be appreciated.


Read this sticky... tons of great info including the answer to your question.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...a#.UTgDn6Xw6as

----------


## emp

update?  :Smilie:

----------

